# Water Cooling in a Obsidian Series 900D



## Knight091 (Jun 7, 2013)

I broke down and got an Obsidian Series 900D. They were in stock and I garbed one. I love case modding but the case I got is way to small for what I want. The new case will be here some time next week. I wanted to get this case from the start but no one had them in stock. I am going to take my time with this build this time around and get all the parts correct and make a bad ass build. I want a computer you see and go WOW..... MY last build was not that. More to come...



















UPDATE

O DEAR GOD.....O_0










*I need help with finding good fittings and rads etc for this build. I will be getting everything from this site. Thanks for your help. *

*http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php*


----------



## d1nky (Jun 8, 2013)

whats wrong with the stuff you got?!

just get different fittings for change of directions, get matching fans all over.

i dont like this case, from the side it looks like an old T.V haha


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 8, 2013)

d1nky said:


> whats wrong with the stuff you got?!
> 
> just get different fittings for change of directions, get matching fans all over.
> 
> i dont like this case, from the side it looks like an old T.V haha



I LOVE THIS CASE... I like everything Corsair makes. I love their PSU and cases etc. Their build guilty is great. You have to pay 500 USD or more to get the same build guilty. I had a 800D with a past system but sold that computer for a huge profit. I ether could have gotten a Caselabs case or this. The Caselabs case was over 600 USD this was half the cost and to me looks a lot better. I love the way this case looks. It is huge and has a look of power just sitting their but at the same time screams high end computer. Also we have Caselab cases at work and I get sick of seeing them ALL THE TIME.

On the water cooling I will probably stick with all the same stuff but thinking of getting a good 480 for the top. I was also thinking one pump may have a problem pushing water around a loop in a case that large. Was thinking it would be better to have two loops one for the CPU,mosfets and the other for the two gtx 690s. I also want it to look a a lot better around the CPU that it does now. I will get fittings to make that happen.

PS... that girl in the last vid is HOT....ya just had to post that...lol


----------



## d1nky (Jun 8, 2013)

dont lie, ya got the case because of the video ahaa her voice is damn sexy talking tech lol

ok shes boring after a while!

are you going to mod the case? colours? stencils? 

i been thinking about making lasers for in mine, but i need a big resistor and like 10+ laser pens lol 

a couple of those res's in the 800D would look good in there. 

and didnt someone say not to have two loops, one bigger powerful one is better?


sorry to offend ya case, but it does look like a tv from the side with nothing in. lol


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> dont lie, ya got the case because of the video ahaa her voice is damn sexy talking tech lol
> 
> ok shes boring after a while!
> 
> ...



No I did not get this case because of her...but if she was promoting one it may have been a deal breaker..lol. Yes I will mod this case but I will have to make it look PRO. The case speaks for itself. I want to use more fittings than tubing around the mother board and cards. I am thinking of getting a new 480 rad for the top and use my current 3 fan rads for the bottom.

*Update*

I am looking at doing my loop like this. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3562.html

I like the clean way he did the loop around the CPU and mosfets. My new case is a lot larger than this case so I will have more room for stuff. 

I also love this set up as well. 

http://images.bit-tech.net/content_...-obsidian-900d-review/900d_side-1280x1024.png

A better look at the Corsair build..

Corsair Obsidian Series 900D - Loaded with 4 Radia...


----------



## d1nky (Jun 10, 2013)

that is one clean looking watercooled loop! (second link)

usually theyre all bundled up and messy but thats sleek as hell


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that is one clean looking watercooled loop! (second link)
> 
> usually theyre all bundled up and messy but thats sleek as hell



Yes the 2nd one is great. The problem is all the fittings are crazy $$$ Look at all the things in the computer...CRAZY.... I love the look but dam.... 

Asus Maximus 5 Extreme
ASUS Maximus V EXTREME LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SAT...
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turb...
Asus GTX670-DC2-2GD5 GeForce GTX670 2GB X 3
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit G...
CPU Block
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_971_498_490&products_id=34841
GPU Block X 3
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=35204
Top 480 Radiators (520x123x47mm)
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_457_667_668&products_id=26778
Bottom Left 480 Radiators (552x124x30mm)
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata..._info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=33849
Pump x 2
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=24737
Reservoir x 2
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_318_659&products_id=35998
Front and Bottom Right 240 Radiators (278x124x30)mm x 2
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata..._info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=34155
Fittings
BP G1/4 Black Matte 7/16 ID 5/8 OD x 25
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_614&products_id=26556
BP G1/4 Black Matte 90 Degree x 10
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_620&products_id=26764
BP G1/4 Black Matte 45 Degree x 10
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_620&products_id=26452
BP G1/4 Black Matte Rotary 90 Degree x 10
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...fo&cPath=59_346_393_611_629&products_id=27723
BP G1/4 Black Matte Rotary 45 Degree x 10
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...fo&cPath=59_346_393_611_629&products_id=26460
BP G1/4 Stop Fitting x 10
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_612&products_id=26450
BP Matte Black Dual G1/4 (22-31mm) x 4
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_766&products_id=35668
BP Matte Black Dual G1/4 (41-69mm) x 4
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_766&products_id=35775
BP Matte Black G1/4 Extender 15mm x 6
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_616&products_id=29802
BP Matte Black G1/4 Extender 25mm x 6
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_616&products_id=29808
BP Matte Black G1/4 Extender 20mm x 6
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_616&products_id=29805
BP Matte Black G1/4 Extender 30mm x 6
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_616&products_id=29811
BP Matte Black G1/4 Extender 40mm x 6
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_616&products_id=29814
BP Matte Black G1/4 Extender 50mm x 6
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_616&products_id=29817
Tubes 20 feet
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_413_292&products_id=24504
Draining Valve x 2
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_623&products_id=32810
Top Water Fill Set x 2
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_623&products_id=28425
Cables x 10 (Both)
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=34_289&products_id=26878
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=34_289&products_id=26879
Cable Management x 10
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_80&products_id=3207
Cable Management x 6
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ge=product_info&cPath=44_80&products_id=26021
Powered Fan Multi ports (8) x 2
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1..._Block_MMT-PCB-4-83.html?tl=g47c121s424#blank
Powered Fan Multi ports (5) x 2
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1..._5xWay_Block_MMT-PCB-8-53.html?tl=g47c121s424
NB/SB Block
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1..._EK-FB_ASUS_M5E_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g30c89
Dremel Grinding Stone x 4
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004UDIT/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## d1nky (Jun 10, 2013)

you expect anyone to go through those links pahahah!

couldnt you just edit and say prices......


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> you expect anyone to go through those links pahahah!
> 
> couldnt you just edit and say prices......



Yes but it would not be as fun..lol....


----------



## d1nky (Jun 10, 2013)

OK Ive just looked at some, seems theyre times x number of fittings. so yea thats a LOT of money on fittings.

are you rich? lol


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> OK Ive just looked at some, seems theyre times x number of fittings. so yea thats a LOT of money on fittings.
> 
> are you rich? lol



No I am not rich...... I do ok but ya spending a grand just on fittings is crazy. I am thinking of doing the CPU and mosfet fittings but the rest with tubes but places right so they look great and not going all over the place.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 10, 2013)

Jeez 1k on fittings....... id use air and get a better system lol


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Jeez 1k on fittings....... id use air and get a better system lol



I added up all the fittings they got and it is over 800 USD.....O_0


----------



## d1nky (Jun 10, 2013)

put together some of your thoughts so far so we all can see.

list of items or pics.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> put together some of your thoughts so far so we all can see.
> 
> list of items or pics.





I will do that. I want to get the case first then get a feel of it then come up with ideas.


Update

I had to reorder the case. The site I was getting my case from was taking to long to process. I looked on Newegg.com and they had them in so I got it and paid $397.97 for the case with 3 day shipping....

UPDATE

here are some parts I am thinking on. 

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33849

Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 - Full Clear Acrylic Version

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=35201:c5dc25994f9510fe2abb75afd3c0fa5f

ModMyToys Acrylic LED G1/4 Plug - Red/Red

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34201

EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=37570:6be98b579cbe58b06c58bd8f944215d9

Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 90-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4"

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27477

Bitspower G 1/4" Rotary 45 Degree IG 1/4" Extender - Black Matte Finish

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26460

Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Rotary Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4"

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27893

Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM Quiet Edition High Static Pressure 120mm Fan - Set of Two

(5) http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37776


----------



## Grey_beard (Jun 11, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I added up all the fittings they got and it is over 800 USD.....O_0



That is a pretty good guess and its actually spot on  Fittings alone actually cost around $950 including taxes. That's lot of bling that cost a lot of ching!


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I added up all the fittings they got and it is over 800 USD.....O_0



Perhaps go with something besides Bitspower. They are almost double the price after all... Not really justified either.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 12, 2013)

erocker said:


> Perhaps go with something besides Bitspower. They are almost double the price after all... Not really justified either.



Yes that is true Bitspower are $$$ but I like them and they look a lot better. I also like that they can turn after I install them. Here are all the parts I have picked out so far. 


*(2) Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150 - POM*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=26442:82c57264e3c6b2e378fe785fa463479c

*(1)Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 480mm(480)*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32766

*(1)Bitspower BP-2D5TOPP-BK Dual D5 Mod Top (POM Version)*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=28420

*(2)D5 Pump Foam Mounting Pad*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_439_775&products_id=34927

*(2)PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD - Crystal Clear*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36349

*(3)Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4
*
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=28078

*(10)Enzotech Compression Fitting G 1/4 Thread - for 1/2" ID and 3/4" OD Tubing - Matte Black*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=28357

*(4)Bitspower BP-MBCPF-HFCC5 G3/8" Compression Fitting for ID 1/2" OD 3/4" Tube - Matte Black*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29638

*(6)Phobya Angled Double 45° Adaptor Revolvable G1/4" to G1/4" Inner Thread - Matte Black Plated*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35418

*(2)Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 90-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4"*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27477

*(2)  ModMyToys Acrylic LED G1/4 Plug - Red/Red*

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34201

*Total $630.08 (with shipping)*​


----------



## d1nky (Jun 12, 2013)

no wonder its mainly me posting on your thread, the amount of work you make people do by looking at links haha

be careful that some of those fittings are slightly different shades of black (or the pics wrong)


whats this? Bitspower BP-2D5TOPP-BK Dual D5 Mod Top (POM Version


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> no wonder its mainly me posting on your thread, the amount of work you make people do by looking at links haha
> 
> be carful that some of those fittings are slightly different shades of black (or the pics wrong)
> 
> ...



That is a two pump housing. It makes it simple to put two D5 pumps for a two water cooling loop set up. Ya I guess I should not post the links but I find it helpful when others do the same to make it faster for me to look up what they are talking about etc.

*UPDATE 06/11/13*

I finished my picks for the new water cooling stuff. Tell what everyone thinks.

(2)Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Mod Kit - Black Sparkle Finish

(1)Bitspower BP-2D5TOPAC-UVRD Dual D5 Mod Top (Acrylic Version) - UV Red

(1)Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm

(2)Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150 - Full Clear Acrylic Version

(2)PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD - Crystal Clear

(2)IandH Silver KillCoils - Antimicrobial .999 Fine Silver Tubing / Reservoir Strip

(2)Bitspower G1/4" Matte Black Male to Male Rotary Adapter

(3)Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4"

(12)	Enzotech Compression Fitting G 1/4 Thread - for 1/2" ID and 3/4" OD Tubing - Matte Black

(2) Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 90-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4"

(2) ModMyToys Acrylic LED G1/4 Plug - Red/Red

*Total:	$635.04 with shipping*

I am going to get 5 boxes of the Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition twin packed boxes from Amazon.com. They are much cheaper than from the water cooling site I am getting everything else. They are $139.95 with shipping.

*UPDATE 06/14/13
*
O dear God this case is HUGE. The box and the case is so large I could put my dog and more and all the water cooling in my computer and still have room. This thing is crazy. Will post pics later today when I get my computer out of the old case and in the 900d. I am going to have to wait to power it up until I get all the new water cooling parts. I hope that will be in 2-3 weeks if not sooner. 


​


----------



## radrok (Jun 14, 2013)

erocker said:


> Perhaps go with something besides Bitspower. They are almost double the price after all... Not really justified either.



Agreed, Bitspower is just a plain ripoff in my opinion.

Have you taken a look at Koolance? They are pretty good, that's what I use 

PS: Do a good job with the build and you may tempt me on switching from test bench to 900d


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 14, 2013)

radrok said:


> Agreed, Bitspower is just a plain ripoff in my opinion.
> 
> Have you taken a look at Koolance? They are pretty good, that's what I use
> 
> PS: Do a good job with the build and you may tempt me on switching from test bench to 900d



O I am going to make this build look great trust me. It will make my last build look bad. I am looking at both these builds and going from that. I want a computer you see and makes you go wow not just cool. The 900D looks and feels high end. Not like a case they just slapped together. I have had the 600 USD computer custom case made for water cooling made by mountainmods and it did not look or feel like this case does.  

http://images.bit-tech.net/content_...-obsidian-900d-review/900d_side-1280x1024.png

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3562.html

No I have not looked at what Koolance has. Any good things I should look into?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 14, 2013)

Why the ST30 radiator? I would go with at least the XT45.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 14, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Why the ST30 radiator? I would go with at least the XT45.



I am just looking around at parts. I have like 2-3 weeks before I get the new cooling stuff. If anyone would like to show me better parts than what I picked out please. Thanks


----------



## radrok (Jun 14, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I am just looking around at parts. I have like 2-3 weeks before I get the new cooling stuff. If anyone would like to show me better parts than what I picked out please. Thanks



I'll be back in 30 mins and I'll edit this post 

Your list is good but we can make it better!


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 14, 2013)

radrok said:


> I'll be back in 30 mins and I'll edit this post
> 
> Your list is good but we can make it better!



I would like all the parts from http://www.performance-pcs.com if you can help it. I just want to get the correct parts and enough of them to do the build and not get 90% and be missing parts if I can help it. I am going to be getting the Corsair quiet fans. They are much cheaper off Amazon. 

(5)Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Twin Pack Fan

Price with shipping: $139.95


----------



## radrok (Jun 14, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> No I have not looked at what Koolance has. Any good things I should look into?



Yeah, their fittings look sick when put into a complete build, they may look worse than Bitspower when compared but I assure you they're very nice and not a ripoff.

Bitspower rotary tend to leak by the way, I don't trust them.



I would change the radiator, I'd go with a three times 140 on top of the case.

Something like an Alphacool UT60 420 or Monsta 420 (Did they ever get out 420mm Monstas? Not so sure about it)


EDIT: Yes they do make a 420 monsta, http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36998


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 14, 2013)

radrok said:


> Yeah, their fittings look sick when put into a complete build, they may look worse than Bitspower when compared but I assure you they're very nice and not a ripoff.
> 
> Bitspower rotary tend to leak by the way, I don't trust them.
> 
> ...



Great but why not get a 480 rad? It can fit and it is more cooling.


----------



## radrok (Jun 14, 2013)

420mm at same thickness is more surface (atleast should be) compared to a 480mm radiator, 140mm fans vs 120mm.

Do the 480 fit without giving issues to bay area?


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 15, 2013)

radrok said:


> 420mm at same thickness is more surface (atleast should be) compared to a 480mm radiator, 140mm fans vs 120mm.
> 
> Do the 480 fit without giving issues to bay area?



A 480 will fit and even have enough room for a push pull as well. That will take up 1-2 bays. That is not a problem. I am not even going to have a DVD/blue ray drive. I want to keep the computer looking sleek. I also do not ever use a drive. If I need one I can use my USB drive.

*Update*

I love the Swiftech fittings. They are cheaper than the Bitspower Fittings and do the same things.​


----------



## radrok (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah those fittings are very nice but they are overpriced in Europe, luckily you have good prices overseas 

Same thing for MCP35X, they are 110 eur here, bloody ripoff lol

I see about the 480, still If I'm ever going to buy the 900D I'm probably going with 420 top + 420 bottom and 9x120 mounted on the backpanel.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4"
> 
> Enzotech Compression Fitting G 1/4 Thread - for 1/2" ID and 3/4" OD Tubing - Matte Black
> 
> Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 90-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4"



I think these are a good choice. The Enzo fittings are a good deal and the Bitspower angled fittings have compression fittings built in so their price is good too.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 15, 2013)

Updates list. I am cutting down on the cost. I could not spend over 700. I had to cut down on the rad and other thing. I got the fittings that I like and they are not $$$ from what they were with my older list. If you can help me lower the cost but the fittings stay and the pump housing. Thanks

UPDATE 06/11/13

I finished my picks for the new water cooling stuff. Tell what everyone thinks.

(2)Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Mod Kit - Black Sparkle Finish

(1)Bitspower BP-2D5TOPAC-UVRD Dual D5 Mod Top (Acrylic Version) - UV Red

(1)Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm

(2)Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150 - Full Clear Acrylic Version

(2)PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD - Crystal Clear

(2)IandH Silver KillCoils - Antimicrobial .999 Fine Silver Tubing / Reservoir Strip

(2)Bitspower G1/4" Matte Black Male to Male Rotary Adapter

(3)Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4"

(12)	Enzotech Compression Fitting G 1/4 Thread - for 1/2" ID and 3/4" OD Tubing - Matte Black

(2) Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 90-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4"

(2) ModMyToys Acrylic LED G1/4 Plug - Red/Red

*Total:	$635.04 with shipping*

*UPDATE *

I got my computer case and worked on it and got it the way I want it with only one HD cage. It is the hot swap bay. 









I put an apple in the case to show the size of the case.









I have around 1 inch for rounting cables etc...so nice..







​


----------



## mm67 (Jun 15, 2013)

radrok said:


> Yeah those fittings are very nice but they are overpriced in Europe, luckily you have good prices overseas
> 
> Same thing for MCP35X, they are 110 eur here, bloody ripoff lol
> 
> I see about the 480, still If I'm ever going to buy the 900D I'm probably going with 420 top + 420 bottom and 9x120 mounted on the backpanel.



These together are a bit cheaper than MCP35X and have the same motor and a good top: 
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/pumps-and-accessories/pump-tops/ddc-series/ek-ddc-x-top-csq.html
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/pumps-and-...g-pumps/ek-ddc-3-2-pwm-laing-ddc-3-2-pwm.html

Maybe the combined price will even get a bit lower : http://www.ekwb.com/news/360/19/EKWB-announces-partnership-with-Xylem-Inc-Laing-Thermotech/


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 16, 2013)

UPDATE

Here is my computer so far. More to come. 

Ya their is a little size difference lol


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks clean as a whistle


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 17, 2013)

radrok said:


> Yeah those fittings are very nice but they are overpriced in Europe, luckily you have good prices overseas
> 
> Same thing for MCP35X, they are 110 eur here, bloody ripoff lol
> 
> I see about the 480, still If I'm ever going to buy the 900D I'm probably going with 420 top + 420 bottom and 9x120 mounted on the backpanel.



Do you think I should still go with a one loop or change to a two loop for this build? I am going to be getting the pump top made for two D5 pumps. The pump top is made for one loop not two but is made for more power. I would have one rez rather than two. The loop would go like this. rez, pump, top 480 rad, mosfet, CPU, both GTX 690, bottom left 360 rad, right 360 rad, rez. If you know a better rout tell me. Thanks.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 17, 2013)

Jesus that case is a mammoth compared to the HAF.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 17, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Jesus that case is a mammoth compared to the HAF.



Yes it is. This case is huge. I put my board and other things in it so far and it makes them look small and out of place. lol


----------



## radrok (Jun 17, 2013)

That HAF seems like a MITX case next to the 900d lol

Nifty job there, have you thought about installing a big reservoir next to the motherboard to fill the "void"?


----------



## d1nky (Jun 17, 2013)

radrok said:


> have you thought about installing a big reservoir next to the motherboard to fill the "void"?



void?! nice understatement! 

looking good knight! makes it a lot cleaner with more space!


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 17, 2013)

radrok said:


> That HAF seems like a MITX case next to the 900d lol
> 
> Nifty job there, have you thought about installing a big reservoir next to the motherboard to fill the "void"?



Yes the Haf looks really small next to the 900D. Yes I have thought about a nice reservoir next to the motherboard. Here are the new parts I have picked out. I am trying to keep the clear tubs to a minim up around the mother board. They will be used down around the two 360 rads and from the top outlet of the pump top to the top 480 rad. I am trying to get the correct fittings but I think that is a guessing game until I get them in and see how they fit and point. 

(1) PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD - Crystal Clear

(2) Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Mod Kit - Black Sparkle Finish

(3) LED - Pre-wired with Connectors - 3mm - Red
- Connector Type 2-Pin Connector
- Cable Sleeve in your choice of colors
- Sleeve Color Red
- Heatshrink Color Black

(3) Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4"

(10) Enzotech Compression Fitting G 1/4 Thread - for 1/2" ID and 3/4" OD Tubing - Matte Black

(3) Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 90-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4"


(1) Bitspower BP-2D5TOPAC-UVRD Dual D5 Mod Top (Acrylic Version) - UV Red

(1) Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 - Full Clear Acrylic Version

(1) Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Radiator

(1) ModMyToys Acrylic LED G1/4 Plug - Red/Red

(1) Bitspower Dual IG1/4" Matte Black Triple Rotary Snake-Style Adapter

(7) Bitspower Dual G1/4" High Flow Fitting - Male to Male Thread - Black Matte Finish

(5) Bitspower BP-MBWP-C76 Matt Black Dual IG1/4" Extender - 50MM

(3) Bitspower BP-MBWP-C63 G1/4" Matte Black IG1/4" Extender - 30mm

*Total with shipping $757.85*​


----------



## radrok (Jun 17, 2013)

You can route atleast one tube behind the motherboard, watch TTL's video about it, he REALLY explains everything about this case.

http://youtu.be/6b3EwprglnU?t=1h5m21s

look at where he routed that tube, makes the build look so damn clean.

Also I feel you about the expense in watercooling, my WC equipment costs almost as much as my hardware lol -.-

Talking about addiction...


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 17, 2013)

radrok said:


> You can route atleast one tube behind the motherboard, watch TTL's video about it, he REALLY explains everything about this case.
> 
> http://youtu.be/6b3EwprglnU?t=1h5m21s
> 
> ...



That is what I am going to go. If you look at the rad I got you can take the bottom plug out and use the rad as a cross flow rad. That will keep the tube from the pump top looking clean. I am going to have it this way. Rez, Pump, tube from pump top going behind the mother board tray to the rad fittings in the bay. I may have to cut a hole so it will fit rather than routing it were the blue ray drive wires would go. Then across the rad down to the mosfet,CPU,both GTX 690, down to the lower two 360 rads then back up to the rez. So the only tubes you will see are the ones from the top of the pump and the one going from the top rad to the mosfet and the one from the CPU to the GPU 1. The rest are small short tubes.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 17, 2013)

Why 2 D5's? That setup alone (with top & mod kit) is well over $200! Get a mcp35x2 and save a few $$$ and have a smaller footprint... Not that you need the space or anything!

http://www.swiftech.com/mcp35x2pump.aspx

Unless i'm missing something? 

You have the option to ignore this post! I haven't finished my first kaffe as yet


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 17, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> Why 2 D5's? That setup alone (with top & mod kit) is well over $200! Get a mcp35x2 and save a few $$$ and have a smaller footprint... Not that you need the space or anything!
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/mcp35x2pump.aspx
> 
> ...



Thanks but I also love the look of the pump top. I am going to get the clear one so you can see the cooling and all and use red LED to light it up. I already have two D5 pumps from my old build. I love that the rez will sit on the intake of pump #1 and the pump will spit over to the pump #2 and out. You have much more power and flow. With the think 480 top rad and all the cooling then the bottom two 360 rads I will need two D5 pumps to push all that and keep up with cooling and not slow down.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 17, 2013)

Did you even look at what i linked? LoL

If you already have the D5s then go ahead, i thought you were starting out from scratch... 

If *I* could go back in time i would have started with dual mcp's in place of dual D5s. More pressure and basically same flow rate...

But what do i know...


----------



## radrok (Jun 17, 2013)

While I agree the swifty pump would be a better choice the dual d5 with the bitsy top is much better aesthetic wise.

I mean would you rather look at this







or this






After all when you are splurging over 400$/€ on watercooling alone you are either seeking maximum performance or the best look.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 17, 2013)

radrok said:


> While I agree the swifty pump would be a better choice the dual d5 with the bitsy top is much better aesthetic wise.
> 
> I mean would you rather look at this
> 
> ...



Thanks you got my point I was trying to get across. I am going to both look and power. What do you think of the idea for the water loop?


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 17, 2013)

I take performance over looks ANY day of the week.






Go look at some flow charts.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 17, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> I take performance over looks ANY day of the week.
> 
> http://theplowcreative.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/lipstickpig.jpeg
> 
> Go look at some flow charts.



I look at as I do a top of the line Ferrari. I want it to look great and have POWER. Not just one and look like a Hummer with a Ferrari engine in it....o_0

----------

*radrok*

A guy from Italy would know all about that.....Ferrari.... I drove one once and went from 0-130 MPH so fast I could not believe it..... you guys know how to build a car and make it look great.


----------



## radrok (Jun 17, 2013)

You always gotta always please the eye 

While I love Ferraris I'm more of a Ducati type though  

You plan on leaving the case all black or you're going to paint some bits?


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 17, 2013)

radrok said:


> You always gotta always please the eye
> 
> While I love Ferraris I'm more of a Ducati type though
> 
> You plan on leaving the case all black or you're going to paint some bits?



O NO.... Your from Italy and you pick the Ducati. I think I just had a small heart attack..... I am thinking on what to paint. The drive bay covers for one. Other that I am nervous about painting anything. The Haf 932 was well Haf the cost of this case...lol

What would you paint? I am going to be getting the 3D Carbon Film and putting that on some things. Not sure of what.....hmmmm

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36071


----------



## radrok (Jun 17, 2013)

I like bikes more 

To be honest you could even leave it at that, looks sick all black anyway.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 17, 2013)

radrok said:


> I like bikes more
> 
> To be honest you could even leave it at that, looks sick all black anyway.



Ya I like the black. When I have the red lights and the red LEDs in the pump top and the rez and in both GTX 690 water block it will look great. I am going to hid the case lights so they are glowing but out of sight. Also I think I had to much red in my HAF case. All the black will be needed to balance out the look. Any idea on what fans I should get? I been looking at the Corsair line of fans but they are pricey even for the two pack ones. They do looks great with the red ring on them.

O now you have done it.... you said you like Ducati bikes rather than a Ferrari.....you should hand in your papers and come over to the US and not be from Italy.........lol...sigh


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but mcp655 x 2 with mod kit IS the Hummer. 

Like i said in my previous post; Since you ALREADY own the 655s, use them. What i was trying to get at is that starting from scratch that route is a waste of $$$.

TruStory 

Ferraris & Ducatis... 

Have worked on a couple Ferraris, 308 GTBs but still... My uncle owned a Duke, a 999s team. Sweet fokin bike it was! Shame he sold it 

Edit: Any way you configure it, dual pumps is MORE than enough for the loop.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 17, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but mcp655 x 2 with mod kit IS the Hummer.
> 
> Like i said in my previous post; Since you ALREADY own the 655s, use them. What i was trying to get at is that starting from scratch that route is a waste of $$$.
> 
> ...



At least it is a beautiful Hummer with red LEDs and you get to see the red water in the pump and all.... this case is about looks and speed. If I am going to spend around 1k on cooling I want at least part of it to light up and look great. My friends at game studios and Nvidia and Intel are all looking at this pics of the build as it goes and are wanting to see the finished PC. Jason at Intel said " bring it to the Intel show and booth and show it off when done"...sigh.... they wish...ROFL.. Give me a top of the line CPU then we will talk...



radrok said:


> I like bikes more
> 
> To be honest you could even leave it at that, looks sick all black anyway.



What do you think of the loop idea so far. The direction of flow etc?


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 17, 2013)

I was into lights about 10yrs ago. Coloured tube, a clear res, and a few well place LEDs... What more you need? I don't look at pumps to see if they shine...

I skip the res/LEDs altogether now  

It's YOUR build, configure it how YOU like  I was trying to save you a few sheckles & add some performance... You asked about saving $$$ anyways....

Sorry for crapping your thread with my stupidity


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 17, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> I was into lights about 10yrs ago. Coloured tube, a clear res, and a few well place LEDs... What more you need? I don't look at pumps to see if they shine...
> 
> I skip the res/LEDs altogether now
> 
> ...



It is not stupid. I just want looks as well as power. I am going to probably have to pay for all this with two different orders. This build will be a month long thing I think. I guess good things are worth waiting for. At the end I will have a show case as well as a power house.


----------



## radrok (Jun 17, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> What do you think of the loop idea so far. The direction of flow etc?



To be honest as long as you have your reservoir before and on top of the pumps you'll be fine with any arrangement.

The ideal would be Res -> Pump -> Component -> Rad -> Component -> Rad but I'd rather give up a couple of degrees to have an easier life.

I like the fact that the RIVF has a separate PCH heatsink, my board had it attached and so I had to buy the PCH and VRM waterblock. I have like 6 threads going around the CPU socket, nightmare routing


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 17, 2013)

radrok said:


> To be honest as long as you have your reservoir before and on top of the pumps you'll be fine with any arrangement.
> 
> The ideal would be Res -> Pump -> Component -> Rad -> Component -> Rad but I'd rather give up a couple of degrees to have an easier life.
> 
> I like the fact that the RIVF has a separate PCH heatsink, my board had it attached and so I had to buy the PCH and VRM waterblock. I have like 6 threads going around the CPU socket, nightmare routing



Watch this...lol...It is so beautiful..


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 17, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> It is not stupid. I just want looks as well as power. I am going to probably have to pay for all this with two different orders. This build will be a month long thing I think. I guess good things are worth waiting for. At the end I will have a show case as well as a power house.



As an owner of dual D5s, and an APD2 (based of mcp35x), i can honestly say that the dual mcp35's is the way to go. Especially the new 35's. If performance is your thing. You could always slap a plexi top on a pair of 'em for some "Bling Bling". Shit you can even slap 3 of 'em together for total overkill! 

But it doesn't matter anyways, you already have the D5s. Use those. 



radrok said:


> To be honest as long as you have your reservoir before and on top of the pumps you'll be fine with any arrangement.
> 
> *The ideal would be Res -> Pump -> Component -> Rad -> Component -> Rad but I'd rather give up a couple of degrees to have an easier life.*
> 
> I like the fact that the RIVF has a separate PCH heatsink, my board had it attached and so I had to buy the PCH and VRM waterblock. I have like 6 threads going around the CPU socket, nightmare routing



It's a _closed loop_, order doesn't matter. Res feeds pump/s, then whatever is straightest/shortest. Just sayin'. 

And, I'm out!


----------



## radrok (Jun 18, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> As an owner of dual D5s, and an APD2 (based of mcp35x), i can honestly say that the dual mcp35's is the way to go. Especially the new 35's. If performance is your thing. You could always slap a plexi top on a pair of 'em for some "Bling Bling". Shit you can even slap 3 of 'em together for total overkill!
> 
> But it doesn't matter anyways, you already have the D5s. Use those.
> 
> ...



What on earth does closed loop does matter to what I said? Please do explain.

I can say based on my experience that if you do component -> rad -> component -> rad you gain a couple of degrees compared to component -> component -> rad -> rad.

So yes, order does matter if you pursue max performance


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 18, 2013)

radrok said:


> To be honest as long as you have your reservoir before and on top of the pumps you'll be fine with any arrangement.
> 
> The ideal would be Res -> Pump -> Component -> Rad -> Component -> Rad but I'd rather give up a couple of degrees to have an easier life.
> 
> I like the fact that the RIVF has a separate PCH heatsink, my board had it attached and so I had to buy the PCH and VRM waterblock. I have like 6 threads going around the CPU socket, nightmare routing




I am going to add this rad to the back 140mm spot. So the loop will go. Rez,pump, top 480 rad, mosfets, cpu, back 140mm rad, both GTX 690, bottom two 360 rads, rez.  

Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 140mm

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34829

UPDATE

Also I am wondering about fittings for the 120mm rad. I need to go from the CPU to the rad then to the GPU. I am wondering if that rad will fit upside down in that space with the holes at the bottom or I will have to have it up top. Here took some pics of what I am talking about.


----------



## radrok (Jun 18, 2013)

That 120 rad is going to make tube routing very hard, you sure you want to go down that route?


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 18, 2013)

radrok said:


> That 120 rad is going to make tube routing very hard, you sure you want to go down that route?




Do you think the 120mm rad would be worth it is the first question. Then if so how hard would it be. I plan on using an extender from the CPU and a 90 degree or a 5 way connector then a short tube then another 5 way or something on the rad. Then a compression fitting on the exit and a short tube to another 90 degree on the top of the GTX 690. I could be wrong.


----------



## radrok (Jun 18, 2013)

That would be only worth if you do it for looks, it's not gonna change anything performance wise.

I mean you already have a 480 + double 360, that's already enough for your setup.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 18, 2013)

radrok said:


> That would be only worth if you do it for looks, it's not gonna change anything performance wise.
> 
> I mean you already have a 480 + double 360, that's already enough for your setup.



Ok good plan. I was just wondering because I would have a 140mm just unused for water cooling. I am going to to get all this stuff with two payments because of cost. I am not in a rush to get the computer up and running. I have my laptop a Sager....well if you can say it is a lap top kind of a desktop they cramed into a laptop with a brick that is 300W. It has SLI 680s and 16GB 1600MHz ram and a Intel 980x EE.....  I want to do it correct and make it look great. Rushing never does that. Anything other you think I would need?


----------



## radrok (Jun 18, 2013)

For the build to go on nothing else, I'd personally cover the bay area with an acrylic sheet, that'd be sick.

I await your progress


----------



## D007 (Jun 18, 2013)

I  how cases keep getting sexier. 
Just bought an Overseer from Thermaltake and I am loving it.
Gl with the build.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 18, 2013)

*UPDATED 04/19/13*



radrok said:


> For the build to go on nothing else, I'd personally cover the bay area with an acrylic sheet, that'd be sick.
> 
> I await your progress




Here is my water cooling loop idea. The dotted parts are behind the bays and will not be seen as well as the pumps other than the front of the clear pump so you can see the cooling etc. All you will see from the pumps will be the tubes coming out and the fittings to hold up the rez. I will make a fill port on the back side of the case hidden and have a main drain valve in the front between the two bottom rads.  More to come.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Corsair 900D Water Cooling Mod*



Here is my water cooling loop idea. The dotted parts are behind the bays and will not be seen as well as the pumps other than the front of the clear pump so you can see the cooling etc. All you will see from the pumps will be the tubes coming out and the fittings to hold up the rez. I will make a fill port on the back side of the case hidden and have a main drain valve in the front between the two bottom rads.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks ok to me.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Corsair 900D Mod*



Here is my water cooling loop idea. The dotted parts are behind the bays and will not be seen as well as the pumps other than the front of the clear pump so you can see the cooling etc. All you will see from the pumps will be the tubes coming out and the fittings to hold up the rez. I will make a fill port on the back side of the case hidden and have a main drain valve in the front between the two bottom rads.  What do you guys think? 








Computer as of now. 








​


----------



## d1nky (Jun 20, 2013)

The gromets that havent got cables through, sometimes looks better without them when no cables are going through. get a psu cover, and what fans are using up top?

build looks spotless, loads better than the last which was crammed.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 20, 2013)

How many of these threads are you going to make? 1 is enough. No need to clutter up the forum looking for attention...

It's not even really a mod per say, just adding WC


----------



## d1nky (Jun 20, 2013)

LOL knight ya crazyyyy bastard! ya send me a link for one and i find another..... ya probably make tpu need more server storage space with all this


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> The gromets that havent got cables through, sometimes looks better without them when no cables are going through. get a psu cover, and what fans are using up top?
> 
> build looks spotless, loads better than the last which was crammed.



I am planing on covering up the back plate holes that are not used. I am going to make a cover for the back plate and cover it with carbon fiber. I am also going to make a cover for the bottom part and also cover with carbon fiber. I will plan on getting the same Corsair fans like you have.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 20, 2013)

gdgd, they do look a bit ugly tbh... grommets and things!

try not to overdo it with carbon fibre... car enthusiasts sometimes go way too far and it looks dog ugly. less is more i think. 

keep it up, ya seem like you have it all planned out and the eye for it.


im starting a new mod, but im skint so its slow and no fancy hardware ahaha... well till pay day!


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> gdgd, they do look a bit ugly tbh... grommets and things!
> 
> try not to overdo it with carbon fibre... car enthusiasts sometimes go way too far and it looks dog ugly. less is more i think.
> 
> ...




I think using the carbon fiber on the bay cover and the back plate as well as the bottom half case cover will be enough and not to much. Just right and I will not use any more. I am thinking of not getting the clear pump and just hiding all the water cooling but what you see in the main part of the case.

UPDATE 

I am going to make the bottom half cover light up red. I am going to get acrylic and lights. I will make holders for the support of the lighting and acrylic. I will make a frame then place in the back board to keep the light out of the boom then the lights in and then the smoky see though acrylic. The lights will be place around the edges and glow red.

*Finished Concept. *


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL knight ya crazyyyy bastard! ya send me a link for one and i find another..... ya probably make tpu need more server storage space with all this



Ya I am CRAZY.....my post just copy each other...lol....


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 20, 2013)

Do they even make 4 fan Xflow RADs? I thought they were only up to 3 fan units? Might want to DBL check that


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 20, 2013)

Threads merged, please refrain from multiple threads on the same exact topic in the future.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 20, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> Do they even make 4 fan Xflow RADs? I thought they were only up to 3 fan units? Might want to DBL check that



  You can on most. You just have to use the drain plug. The you eather have to plug one outlet or use both outlets and use a tube spliter to make it one onec more. It can be done...

I have two 360 rads on the bottom of the case. So by the time the water hits my 480 rad it will be cool. Both 360 rads cooled my entire computer before this new build. The 480 rad is just to cool it even further.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 21, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> You can on most. You just have to use the drain plug. The you eather have to plug one outlet or use both outlets and use a tube spliter to make it one onec more. It can be done...
> 
> I have two 360 rads on the bottom of the case. So by the time the water hits my 480 rad it will be cool. Both 360 rads cooled my entire computer before this new build. The 480 rad is just to cool it even further.



I didnt realize they were putting g 1/4 ports on the bottom of RADs, i'd still DBL check to sure you can use it for an in/out because of how some RADs are designed it may affect performance (temps & flow) 

Shouldn't be a problem for them to confirm. It would definately help with routing the tubing! 

Did you decide to hide the pumps now? If so, i hope you cancelled the dress up kit. That $200 could be better spent 

With all that RAD surface you should have an amazing ^T! You might even be able to keep it at ambient temp under load!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> gdgd, they do look a bit ugly tbh... grommets and things!
> 
> try not to overdo it with carbon fibre... car enthusiasts sometimes go way too far and it looks dog ugly. less is more i think.
> 
> ...




What do you think of the idea below in the pic? I do this to get an idea of lay out as well as a rough idea of how many parts I will need.  




radrok said:


> For the build to go on nothing else, I'd personally cover the bay area with an acrylic sheet, that'd be sick.
> 
> I await your progress



Here the bottom of my case with the flow of the rads. Still waiting on money to come in...sigh


----------



## d1nky (Jul 3, 2013)

WOW ive never seen someone plan a waterloop like you do!

does rad - rad work any better?

if say rad1 cools down to X temp, would rad2 cool anymore. especially if X temp is close to ambient anyway.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> WOW ive never seen someone plan a waterloop like you do!
> 
> does rad - rad work any better?
> 
> if say rad1 cools down to X temp, would rad2 cool anymore. especially if X temp is close to ambient anyway.



It can help if Rad1 doesn't cool the water all the way down to ambient, but if it does, Rad2 won't do much help.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> WOW ive never seen someone plan a waterloop like you do!
> 
> does rad - rad work any better?
> 
> if say rad1 cools down to X temp, would rad2 cool anymore. especially if X temp is close to ambient anyway.



Ya I ALWAYS plan out everything. When I am spending money of fitting and stuff that is up to 700 USD I plan a lot. I also like doing it. After all I am a game artist. I may have also taken 3 years of class in how to design water dams and other things. The flow of water has always fascinated me. The power of it. When I was a kid playing in the sad at the beach I would not build sand castles like normal kids. I would build working dams and water ways. I even designed a working water lock to get my toy ship from lower land to higher land on the beach. I would have to use my water bucket to trasfer water to make the locks work. I  started flying real air planes at age 13 and got my pilots licence at 15 years old. I wanted to be a fighter pilot then apply to NASA to fly the shuttle. Still want to go into space. Dying trying to go up does not bother me. After all I would go out doing something I loved doing. I am dyslexic but never let that stop me. I do not spell well and math is a pain the the ass. I get hard math but it is the easy math that does not make since. After all Newton and Einstein and other great thinkers we were also dyslexic. People called us stupid. The problem is normal people do not understand us. 




MxPhenom 216 said:


> It can help if Rad1 doesn't cool the water all the way down to ambient, but if it does, Rad2 won't do much help.



Rad 2 is there to make sure the water is cool. I also have two 360 rads and want to use them along with the 480 rad up top.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 3, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Ya I ALWAYS plan out everything. When I am spending money of fitting and stuff that is up to 700 USD I plan a lot. I also like doing it. After all I am a game artist. I may have also taken 3 years of class in how to design water dams and other things. The flow of water has always fascinated me. The power of it. When I was a kid playing in the sad at the beach I would not build sand castles like normal kids. I would build working dams and water ways. I even designed a working water lock to get my toy ship from lower land to higher land on the beach. I would have to use my water bucket to trasfer water to make the locks work. I  started flying real air planes at age 13 and got my pilots licence at 15 years old. I wanted to be a fighter pilot then apply to NASA to fly the shuttle. Still want to go into space. Dying trying to go up does not bother me. After all I would go out doing something I loved doing. I am dyslexic but never let that stop me. I do not spell well and math is a pain the the ass. I get hard math but it is the easy math that does not make since. After all Newton and Einstein and other great thinkers we were also dyslexic. People called us stupid. The problem is normal people do not understand us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is so much radiator I am not sure is necessary.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 3, 2013)

yea maybe it would be better after the gpu blocks then  feed cpu vice versa.

i would think that big rad would get the temp down to near ambient (dependant on oc/ambient  etc)

knight that sounds awesome! i saw the pic with the jet! im shit scared of heights lol! isnt there a great mix of people on TPU!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 3, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That is so much radiator I am not sure is necessary.



You can never have to much radiator. Anyways if I ever get new parts and cards etc it will always cool them.


----------



## radrok (Jul 3, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> You can never have to much radiator.



Words of wisdom


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 3, 2013)

radrok said:


> Words of wisdom




Think you will like the last drawing I did. What you think?  



Concept under the case mod for the rez and drive bays. I forgot about the fill port to refill the rez. That is why I do these drawings. The fill port will be on the right side of the case. I will just have to take off the back panel and refill it. 








*Finished concept for rez and drive bays with the carbon fiber and cover for the HD bays as well as the mother board back plate covering up any holes that are not used for wiring. *

I have put the hard drives outside and on the side of the modded drive bays. I am going to get mesh that looks like this and make HD cages and mount them. I am also going to put the same mesh over the ram to tie it all together.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 3, 2013)

Still don't understand why you need so much radiators for CPU/Mosfets and 2 690s. All you should really need is a 360 at the top, and then a 480 at the bottom for all the heat off the 2 690s. Other wise you are kind of wasting a lot of money, and add unneeded restriction to the loop with the extra radiators. 

I say it will be a waste of money, but who am I to talk, I just got a 780 to replace a 680 lol


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 4, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Still don't understand why you need so much radiators for CPU/Mosfets and 2 690s. All you should really need is a 360 at the top, and then a 480 at the bottom for all the heat off the 2 690s. Other wise you are kind of wasting a lot of money, and add unneeded restriction to the loop with the extra radiators.
> 
> I say it will be a waste of money, but who am I to talk, I just got a 780 to replace a 680 lol



I already have the two 360 rads. I am going to get a top 480 rad as well. I will have my two D5 pumps working as one big pump to help push the water around the water loop. I will have one pump talking water in and feeding into the second pump that will push it out to the system. Two power house pumps working together. Do not think I will have any problem with water power.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 4, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I already have the two 360 rads. I am going to get a top 480 rad as well. I will have my two D5 pumps working as one big pump to help push the water around the water loop. I will have one pump talking water in and feeding into the second pump that will push it out to the system. Two power house pumps working together. Do not think I will have any problem with water power.



You must either make 100k+ a year or not have to pay bills, taxes, etc. lol

The fact of the matter is though, that the water can only be as cool as your ambient temps. It can never be cooler unless you are using a TEC unit, or some sort of phase. At this point you shouldn't really need the 480 radiator, since the 2 360s will be able to handle all the heat perfectly fine. If I was doing your build. I would put 360 at the top, and the other either at the bottom or front of the 900D. and run the loop as follows res/pump > 360 > VRM > CPU > GPU1 > GPU2 > 360 > Back to the res and pump. Then itll hit the other 360 to dissipate heat from the water further if the first 360 didn't do it all.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 9, 2013)

radrok said:


> Words of wisdom



I have thought about it and I am going to go with a black and white and red STAR WARS theme build. I am a BIG Dark Side guy..... ya do not like the Jedi lol.... What you think?

I got these coming for the mod. 

ABS Plastic Sheet - .1875" Thick, Black, 24" x 48"

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007HAZ57Y/?tag=tec06d-20

Carbon Fiber Film Twill Vinyl Sheet Roll Wrap - 48" 3D Carbon Fiber (White)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009WXJDXQ/?tag=tec06d-20

Red Devil 1170 Plexiglass Cutting Tool

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BZZ1D0/?tag=tec06d-20

Stanley 42-470 48-Inch High Impact ABS Level

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002OAFG8/?tag=tec06d-20

Oatey 30916 ABS Extra Special Cement, Black, 4-Ounce

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FSQUNI/?tag=tec06d-20



d1nky said:


> gdgd, they do look a bit ugly tbh... grommets and things!
> 
> try not to overdo it with carbon fibre... car enthusiasts sometimes go way too far and it looks dog ugly. less is more i think.
> 
> ...



What do you think about the parts and the Star Wars case mod idea?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

TBH i wish ya would do it already lol

im messing, i love the red/black themes.

is there any pics youve seen for inspiration or ideas?

this was kind of my inspiration


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> TBH i wish ya would do it already lol
> 
> im messing, i love the red/black themes.
> 
> ...



I have to get a washer and dryer today so the money I set for the computer is now going to that. It sucks but we have to have clean cloths lol. I am getting the things from Amazon today as well as some water cooling parts but not all of them. No I have not looked for inspiration for my build. I like to come up with it on my own.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I have to get a washer and dryer today so the money I set for the computer is now going to that. It sucks but we have to have clean cloths lol. I am getting the things from Amazon today as well as some water cooling parts but not all of them. No I have not looked for inspiration for my build. I like to come up with it on my own.



haha thats kind of important, i moved into my new flat and well keep putting stuff off to buy hardware! i bet you had second thoughts tho lol


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> haha thats kind of important, i moved into my new flat and well keep putting stuff off to buy hardware! i bet you had second thoughts tho lol



Yes I did but then my WIFE said...HELL NO. I am going with a red, black and with white carbon fiber look. The color of the cooling will be red with the ram being red.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 9, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Yes I did but then my WIFE said...HELL NO. I am going with a red, black and with white carbon fiber look. The color of the cooling will be red with the ram being red.



White is a pain in the ass in terms of hardware, as I've found out, I imagine carbon fibre is easier to colour white than it is to get white cooling/hardware.
There's a white GTX 770 though from Galaxy xD


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> White is a pain in the ass in terms of hardware, as I've found out, I imagine carbon fibre is easier to colour white than it is to get white cooling/hardware.
> There's a white GTX 770 though from Galaxy xD



I went with black carbon fiber. I got this for a start to my case modding. I will have to wait a month to get the rest of the water cooling.  

(5) (twin pack boxes) Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Twin Pack Fan

ABS Sheet 24"x 48" 

Carbon Fiber Film Twill Vinyl Sheet Roll Wrap - 84" 3D Carbon Fiber (Think I have enough and then some...ROFL)

Oatey 30916 ABS Extra Special Cement, Black, 4-Ounce

Red Devil 1170 Plexiglass Cutting Tool


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

LOL if you was over here id be happy to part with my 4 unused quiet sp120s


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL if you was over here id be happy to part with my 4 unused quiet sp120s



Dang it now you say this...sigh... I also got this for the back case out take fan 

Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition Single Fan


----------



## d1nky (Jul 9, 2013)

these corsairs are like cocaine i cant stop buying them lol

ive got 8 of them.... what the hell for... 

shipping wouldnt be worth it tho!


hey rome wasnt built in a day, mine took a couple months and wont be half as good!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 10, 2013)

I am going to post old computer parts from my past builds up on the site for sale. 

EVGA Classified X58
i7 950
6GB Kingston HyperX TC DDR3 2000 MHz (KHX1600D3ULT1K3/6GX)
http://www.bjorn3d.com/2009/02/kingston-hyperx-tc-ddr3-2000-khx1600d3ult1k36gx/#.Udwqpfm1F8E
AND MORE




d1nky said:


> these corsairs are like cocaine i cant stop buying them lol
> 
> ive got 8 of them.... what the hell for...
> 
> ...



I just HATE waiting for the build. I guess that is also part of the fun as well waiting and getting parts so o well.




d1nky said:


> these corsairs are like cocaine i cant stop buying them lol
> 
> ive got 8 of them.... what the hell for...
> 
> ...



Why do you like the fans so much?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2013)

originally i bought 4 quiets thinking theyd be good enough.

they were ok, so bought 2 more performance for the heatsink. then i decided the 4 quiets werent good enough so replaced them with performance ones LOL 

in between all that is when i started modding my rig as well so had to keep matching fans!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> originally i bought 4 quiets thinking theyd be good enough.
> 
> they were ok, so bought 2 more performance for the heatsink. then i decided the 4 quiets werent good enough so replaced them with performance ones LOL
> 
> in between all that is when i started modding my rig as well so had to keep matching fans!



Got my fans in today and more. My stormtrooper will keep them safe...ROFL


----------



## d1nky (Jul 11, 2013)

cocaine.........


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> cocaine.........



NOOOO buying the toys for the work cube is like a drug. I have over 2,000 USD of things in my work cube. I am known as the STAR WARS guy or the Toy KING at work....

I got my new fans on my two 360 rads. Now waiting for more computer tec to come in..








UPDATE

Got my ABS Plastic sheet in today. Now it's time for the modding to START..WEEE..


----------



## d1nky (Jul 16, 2013)

ive seen em before but those rads and corsairs look epic!

makes me want a big chunky rad!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 17, 2013)

radrok said:


> You always gotta always please the eye
> 
> While I love Ferraris I'm more of a Ducati type though
> 
> You plan on leaving the case all black or you're going to paint some bits?



Yes I do. Read below..



d1nky said:


> cocaine.........



I have a friend that said he can take the door of the 900D and make any design on the window I can dream of. He has a shop that works with plastics and other things making signs and engravings. I asked him if he could do the other side of the case etc. He said sure. He can have the entire case powered coated as well and make it look as good as a new car. My mind is RACEING...taking ADHD pills..lol.... Any ideas? I am thinking Star Wars and my favorite Boba Fett with guns drawn and all..... it will be a MASTER PEACE...MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## d1nky (Jul 17, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> it will be a MASTER PEACE



hey works of art take time, on this one ya have to really think about it. one day or one night (lol) itll just come into your head like an epiphany. 

if i were you id take my time choosing the design as its going to happen once, you dont want to overdo it but you want it bold/loud enough to have force. 

youre really lucky to have someone that can do this.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hey works of art take time, on this one ya have to really think about it. one day or one night (lol) itll just come into your head like an epiphany.
> 
> if i were you id take my time choosing the design as its going to happen once, you dont want to overdo it but you want it bold/loud enough to have force.
> 
> youre really lucky to have someone that can do this.



Yes you do have a point. It will be all FREE as well since I worked on his car and computer and did not make him pay. He has a 3D hi rez PRO printer than can make anything. He also has computer that can mold and cut and shape anything you put in the computer. Like if I had the designs of the 900D I could make another and you could not tell them apart. We were trying to mill water cooling blocks but I did not want to take them and really test them on my computer. It is the same computer milling they use to make car custom rims out of a block of aluminum. I can hop in a suit and do my own case painting if I would like. To do a powder coat on the 900D would take like 30 min or less. More if I put more coats on it and use more colors. That would have to be put in the oven to dry quick then repeated. Also I would need to make sure the case did not bend out of shape with heating and cooling etc.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 17, 2013)

Boba Fett is  a legend..that's all


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 18, 2013)

I have finished the first part of my case mod. I love it. I am going to rout all line that go to the rez through holes in the new panel with rubber gaskets to make it look nicer. The rez with be mounted to the side of the new panel facing the motherboard. I love a heat gun now. I used it and bam it made the entire carbon fiber film shrink and fit just like I wanted it to and get all the bubble etc out and make it lay flat. I may get a black rubber peace to go over corner to make it look better and match the case and tie it together. More updates soon. I take my time and think out the entire project and never do a fast job to just get it done. I want this build to stand out and look great.. Next will be the motherboard black plate..... 



















​


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 18, 2013)

looks great  very minimalist, but too minimalist on the lighting XD  needs more lights!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> looks great  very minimalist, but too minimalist on the lighting XD  needs more lights!



Sigh have you seen my drawings for the case idea?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 18, 2013)

no i hadnt XD


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

hey knight thats great quality work!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hey knight thats great quality work!



Thanks. I am going to make the mother board panel tonight as well as the bottom panel tonight. The more I think of the light panel the more I do not want to do it. It would look great but I do not want it. I have come up with another way of getting good lighting without a light shelf.

The question is should I not use the carbon fiber on the bottom panel and have the mother board panel and the bay cover in carbon fiber or have the bottom panel in carbon fiber with the bay cover and no carbon fiber on the back mother board panel?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

how much materials have you got spare?

when in a hypothetical dilemma its best to try out the different scenarios for real, to see which looks best. 

so if you got enough time/materials ya could make both options then choose!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> how much materials have you got spare?
> 
> when in a hypothetical dilemma its best to try out the different scenarios for real, to see which looks best.
> 
> so if you got enough time/materials ya could make both options then choose!



Man that is why I have Photoshop...lol.... I can look at how it should look with testing it in their..  No I do not have enough for a test. I am thinking I will have carbon fiber on the back panel and not have it on the bottom panel. The last think I want to do it over do the carbon fiber.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 18, 2013)

People please pick your favrite and the most voted on will be made. I like the one with the black mother board panel. 

*(1)*






*(2)*


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

yee i see what you mean 

its a 2 from me!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yee i see what you mean
> 
> its a 2 from me!



The black will make the red color in the lines pop and everything else as well. Contrast...


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 18, 2013)

I love having great credit. I was able to get most of my water cooling parts with PayPal bill me later.... PayPal looked at my credit score and gave me 3,500 USD in credit...o_0.... sweet. What I got.  

*1 x	Bitspower Dual IG1/4" Matte Black 5-Way Rotary Snake-Style Adapter	$20.95
2 x	Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4"	$33.90
15 x	Swiftech 1/2" ID x 3/4" OD Vinyl Tubing	$13.35
1 x	Bitspower Dual G1/4" High Flow Fitting - Male to Male Thread - Black Matte Finish	$5.50
3 x	Bitspower BP-MBCPF-HFCC5 G3/8" Compression Fitting for ID 1/2" OD 3/4" Tube - Matte Black	$32.85
4 x	Bitspower G 1/4" Matte Black Dual Rotary 90 Degree IG 1/4" Adapter	$62.00
1 x	EK-Supreme LTX CSQ
  - Fitting Size: 1/2" Barb for 1/2" ID tube	$45.95
1 x	Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 - Full Clear Acrylic Version
  - Nozzles: No Nozzles	$37.95
1 x	Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm	$73.99

1 x	Bitspower BP-2D5TOPP-BK Dual D5 Mod Top (POM Version)	$94.95*


----------



## d1nky (Jul 18, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I love having great credit. I was able to get most of my water cooling parts with PayPal bill me later.... PayPal looked at my credit score and gave me 3,500 USD in credit...o_0.... sweet. What I got.
> 
> *1 x	Bitspower Dual IG1/4" Matte Black 5-Way Rotary Snake-Style Adapter	$20.95
> 2 x	Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4"	$33.90
> ...



i cant wait to see this!! congrats on the orders!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 18, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> People please pick your favrite and the most voted on will be made. I like the one with the black mother board panel.
> 
> *(1)*
> http://imageshack.us/a/img12/6416/zcpp.jpg
> ...



i like 1 more
sub btw

edit: i think if you add carbon to mb tray will do the job.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Knight what did you use to do your concept drawings? Like added in the carbon fibre and such.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i cant wait to see this!! congrats on the orders!



I do not mess around when building a dream computer. I can get parts now with bill me later and pay them off within 6 months....




MxPhenom 216 said:


> Hey Knight what did you use to do your concept drawings?



Good old Photoshop. Fast and simple to get an idea of how it will look.

*
UPDATE

I got all my water cooling parts. Will post pics of all the stuff soon. I will be making updates as I get things done on the build. *​


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Ok I love the Bitspower fittings they look great and feel heavy and like they are worth the money I paid for them but dam it they scratch and flake easy. The black coating is great but every fitting is brass under the black. So if you scratch them you will see it very well. I understand not putting on more than ONE coat of paint but dam it. If I pay 10-20+ USD per fitting I do not want them to flake or scratch this easy. I mean really the compression fitting part you use to screw down the tube flakes off when use to much. >_<

Get ready I am going to rip some new ass h%les when building this computer and will be looking at everything. Why you ask...because if you pay good money you should get good products simple as that. It is building and REVIEW the products time.....​*


----------



## radrok (Jul 19, 2013)

I remember I told you to stay away from bitspower 

Anyway good planning job Knight, have you thought about doing some custom work on the acrylic with some led behind it? 



Knight091 said:


> Good old Photoshop.



Can't be beaten, it's among the best spent money in software so far.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 21, 2013)

radrok said:


> I remember I told you to stay away from bitspower
> 
> Anyway good planning job Knight, have you thought about doing some custom work on the acrylic with some led behind it?
> 
> ...



I am useing ABS plastic not acrylic. I will be lighting it a way that will light it the same way but for half the cost as my old idea. 


My updated on my computer. 

















Just making sure they line up. Will have compression fittings on all the lines when done.














​


----------



## d1nky (Jul 21, 2013)

Its a bit dark on the pics, but WOW.

that sleeving does really contrast the black.. and those gpu blocks look damn fine!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Its a bit dark on the pics, but WOW.
> 
> that sleeving does really contrast the black.. and those gpu blocks look damn fine!



The pictures look great on my end and are not dark. Anyways I will be going with red cooling. That will show off the CPU block and the other tube parts. I like the rez I got. It is all acrylic and looks great. More updates soon. I ordered more parts to finish the water loop.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 22, 2013)

I been busy. I been routing lines and trying to get a good look at the same time a good working water look. Still in the works. I am waiting for more parts. I am going to be routing the intake line from the pumps right above the top of the motherboard and then sneak behind the back of the motherboard tray. I have a hook up spot for a compression fitting alreay set up. I will have the same as you see here for the line to the top of the mosfetts. More up dates as they come. 







​


----------



## springs113 (Jul 22, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> *Ok I love the Bitspower fittings they look great and feel heavy and like they are worth the money I paid for them but dam it they scratch and flake easy. The black coating is great but every fitting is brass under the black. So if you scratch them you will see it very well. I understand not putting on more than ONE coat of paint but dam it. If I pay 10-20+ USD per fitting I do not want them to flake or scratch this easy. I mean really the compression fitting part you use to screw down the tube flakes off when use to much. >_<
> 
> Get ready I am going to rip some new ass h%les when building this computer and will be looking at everything. Why you ask...because if you pay good money you should get good products simple as that. It is building and REVIEW the products time.....​*



My Ek fittings do the same thing.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 22, 2013)

springs113 said:


> My Ek fittings do the same thing.



Well that kind of makes me feel better. I love theses fittings. Just wish I did not have to worry about getting them scratched etc. They look and feel great. Other than the paint problem they are great. What problems did you have with EK fittings other than the paint?


----------



## springs113 (Jul 22, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Well that kind of makes me feel better. I love theses fittings. Just wish I did not have to worry about getting them scratched etc. They look and feel great. Other than the paint problem they are great. What problems did you have with EK fittings other than the paint?



 nothing really it just felt  kind of gritty at first but other than the paint it was a synch  to use.  I was going to buy the 900d  but not sure it's worth the money


----------



## radrok (Jul 22, 2013)

It's a Little Devil case done better... Not sure what you can ask more from it.

It still costs much less and It's better than caselabs imho, those are just aluminium boxes without a soul.

It's not full aluminium but it sports that material where it needs to be instead of just everywhere and it's not like full alu has any advantage over it because let's face it, we keep cases indoors.

This is like the first case that is tempting me over my test bench setup. nuff said


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 22, 2013)

radrok said:


> It's a Little Devil case done better... Not sure what you can ask more from it.
> 
> It still costs much less and It's better than caselabs imho, those are just aluminium boxes without a soul.
> 
> ...



I love the 900D. It feels like 350 USD. I got it and wondered why they did not make it worth more like 400 or so. I have only one thing I wish was worked out with the case. It is really hard to screw down cards etc. Corsair ships a tool with the case that helps out but still a pain. I went with the 900D over a Caselabs case. Paying over 400 for a case is crazy. I had a 600 USD case once and in the end it was not worth it.

Parts I got today.

3 x	Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Rotary Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4"


Final parts I got. Should be here tomorrow.

2 x	Bitspower Dual IG1/4" Matte Black Triple Rotary Snake-Style Adapter	
1 x	PrimoChill ICE Non-Conductive Liquid Cooling Fluid (32 oz.) - UV Red	
2 x	Bitspower BP-MBWP-C63 G1/4" Matte Black IG1/4" Extender - 30mm	
1 x	Bitspower Dual G1/4" High Flow Fitting - Male to Male Thread - Black Matte Finish	
2 x	Bitspower G 1/4" Matte Black Dual Rotary 90 Degree IG 1/4" Adapter	
1 x	Bitspower BP-MBWP-C65 G1/4" Matte Black IG1/4" Extender - 50mm	
1 x	Bitspower Mini Dual G1/4" High Flow Fitting - Black Matte Finish

1 x	Bitspower X-Station Power-Extension I - Male Version - Red
  - Molex Female to Female Adapters: Add (4) Four Adapters


----------



## springs113 (Jul 22, 2013)

I believe bitspower and alphacool  are the same company,I can't find where I read it but I believe they share the same parent co.   how do you like the quality of the  stuff you bought.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 22, 2013)

springs113 said:


> I believe bitspower and alphacool  are the same company,I can't find where I read it but I believe they share the same parent co.   how do you like the quality of the  stuff you bought.




I like everything so far. The compression fittings scratch to easy but other than that all is good. The fittings feel heavy and well made. Just wish they were painted better.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 22, 2013)

I will be making the final motherboard back cover and the cover for the lower parts tonight. Then all is left is the parts to come. Then fill the loop and test and let it run all night and leak test and DONE... more updates soon.


----------



## radrok (Jul 22, 2013)

springs113 said:


> I believe bitspower and alphacool  are the same company,I can't find where I read it but I believe they share the same parent co.   how do you like the quality of the  stuff you bought.



Last time I checked Alphacool was based in Germany and Bitspower in Taiwain.

I could be mistaken though.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 22, 2013)

radrok said:


> Last time I checked Alphacool was based in Germany and Bitspower in Taiwain.
> 
> I could be mistaken though.



They are in Taiwan. I thought they were in Germany. 

I like modding. I made the bay cover mod and lost track of time. It was 4 am and I had to get up at 7 am to go to work. I told myself no need to sleep now that would be torture. I will make the motherboard and lower part mod tonight.


*LAST CALL ON THIS. Will be making the parts tonight. *

People please pick your favrite and the most voted on will be made. I like the one with the black mother board panel. 

*(1)*





*(2)*


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 22, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> They are in Taiwan. I thought they were in Germany.
> 
> I like modding. I made the bay cover mod and lost track of time. It was 4 am and I had to get up at 7 am to go to work. I told myself no need to sleep now that would be torture. I will make the motherboard and lower part mod tonight.
> 
> ...



as i said before carbon tray looks better.
you have carbon side panel i guess you will make bottom with carbon as well and then you have black mb tray with black/red mb. it will look like black patch on carbon box (or like you hadnt enough carbon).
if you go with carbon tray then your case will look like all carbon inside and black/red mb laying on it. for me this will be more stylish.


----------



## springs113 (Jul 23, 2013)

You making me want to go get a 900d now


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 23, 2013)

springs113 said:


> You making me want to go get a 900d now



Here I posted these at the start of this topic but ya..



















O DEAR GOD.....she is soooo hot.....O_0


----------



## springs113 (Jul 23, 2013)

should I go 900d or the 800.  last time I spent money on a case was my tt spedo
My current case is a Urban s71 but it is more like a mid tower than its rated full tower spec.  It is definitely smaller than the Spedo but a lil cramped.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 24, 2013)

springs113 said:


> should I go 900d or the 800.  last time I spent money on a case was my tt spedo
> My current case is a Urban s71 but it is more like a mid tower than its rated full tower spec.  It is definitely smaller than the Spedo but a lil cramped.



900D hands down..... Night and day difference. I have now had both and the 900D is an EPIC case. It is like having a Caselabs case for half the cost but the same build quietly and it is HUGE.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 24, 2013)

May I give you the first huge part of my case mod of the 900D. I have most of the tubing in and fittings. Just waiting on more compression fittings that will be here tomorrow. Will be making the motherboard back plate and the lower cover to cover up the PSU and bottom parts this weekend.  



















​


----------



## springs113 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have about $50 worth in gc for newegg.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 24, 2013)

springs113 said:


> I have about $50 worth in gc for newegg.



Well I would get the 900D. It is the best case for the money.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks awesome.

what are you doing with the floor panel?! and what sort of lighting effect you going for. backlit would be my option.

not sure if you can comb those sleeved cables so they match the 24pin.

any thoughts on the painting yet?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 24, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Well I would get the 900D. It is the best case for the money.



Assuming you have stuff you can put it in. Otherwise it just looks empty.


----------



## springs113 (Jul 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Assuming you have stuff you can put it in. Otherwise it just looks empty.


Look at my current rig..it looks cramped and I don't even have all my drives in there


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> what are you doing with the floor panel?! and what sort of lighting effect you going for. backlit would be my option.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I am going to make the floor panel this weekend as well as the motherboard back plate. I will have to take the GPUs out to install it the back plate. I will light it by putting red lights on the back side of the case that put the red out around the motherboard and other parts. I am also going to put a light in a hand made grove I will make in the lower part of the case floor panel. It will be cut and made in a way that they light will not show from the side of the case but will light the entire bottom of the case. I will have another light on the back side of the top rad lighting the top part of the case. I will also have the rez glowing red. Most of the lights will be indirect lighting hidden but lighting well. I took 3 years of lighting classes for movies and games in college now I get to put it to work ROFL..... Awwww no HDR lighting... 

Plans for the bottom panel. 









*Update*


Motherboard back plate.












The last parts for the computer other than 4 compression fittings that will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 25, 2013)

springs113 said:


> Look at my current rig..it looks cramped and I don't even have all my drives in there



Ya you need a larger case. 900D will be great..



d1nky said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> what are you doing with the floor panel?! and what sort of lighting effect you going for. backlit would be my option.
> 
> ...



I will probably not do any painting on this case. I like the way it looks. I will make the lower panel and the back panel tonight. I am going to get everything ready but can't finish the loop until I get the lower parts for the main system drain. I need this so I can tun on the pumps for a sec and push the entire loop out the bottom and then can fill it back up without cutting lines etc. I will have to cut a hole in the extra PSU bay and have it pocking out that.​


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 25, 2013)

OMG I am standing in the hanger with the new state of the art Apache Block 3 flight helmet on with the eye gun sight...... hahaha this is so cool.... ok I will put it down now.... someone told me it cost 350,000 USD......did not know I had the cost of a good Ferrari on my head.....o_0


*The last parts for the computer. The drain part for the computer. 

1 x	Bitspower Rotary Fitting "T" - 180 Degree Water Cooling Accessory - Black Matte Finish
1 x	Bitspower Sealing Plug - 1/2" - Matte Black Finish	
1 x	Bitspower Premium G1/4" Matte Black High Flow 1/2" Compression Fitting	
*




​


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Assuming you have stuff you can put it in. Otherwise it just looks empty.



Room for upgrades. Won't need another case again.


----------



## Grey_beard (Jul 25, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I will probably not do any painting on this case. I like the way it looks.



Yup, I'd rather not paint it as well.. you keep it stock, you keep it awesome  

You've done an amazing job doing this build.. your enthusiasm is crazy. I'm glad to see that you're really enjoying the case


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 26, 2013)

My 900D so far. I have finished the lower cover and finished most of the water loop. The pumps are hooked up and the rez and everything but just waiting on the main system drain for the lower rad to get here tomorrow then I will start her up after I get the motherboard back plate done.  Think it is starting to really come together..



















​


----------



## springs113 (Jul 26, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Well I would get the 900D. It is the best case for the money.



Hey Knight what radz are you using? Is that a rx480 at the top? What's on the bottom?

forget it I was finally able to see the first couple pages.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2013)

wow that looks brilliant, i agree its ten times better than the last build!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 26, 2013)

springs113 said:


> Hey Knight what radz are you using? Is that a rx480 at the top? What's on the bottom?
> 
> forget it I was finally able to see the first couple pages.



I have this rez. I have the main fill port at the top of the rez and the intake and the return at the bottom. I will also have a red LED at the bottom to light up the rez. No at the top is a 360 rad. I have the 480 at the bottom. 

*Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 - Full Clear Acrylic Version*
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_318_657&products_id=35201 



d1nky said:


> wow that looks brilliant, i agree its ten times better than the last build!



Thanks. That is what I was going for. Taking the gloves off and making a great computer and not dreaming any more about what I could have made. Kind of like I am standing in a black hawk  flight  crew helmet at work just because I can.... I go after something I like or want and have fun with it... 











O right back on topic my last parts for the computer... 







Also a shot of the pumps that are now hidden behind the bay cover. 







​


----------



## radrok (Jul 26, 2013)

Damn you Knight, I just ordered a 900d


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 26, 2013)

I would really like an 800D. 900D is just too much more me.


----------



## Grey_beard (Jul 26, 2013)

radrok said:


> Damn you Knight, I just ordered a 900d



Grats! Your epic journey will now begin. Have fun with it 


Knight - Were you able to secure those pumps? or you just leave them as it is?


----------



## radrok (Jul 26, 2013)

Aybara said:


> Silverstone



Needs to release that damn patented 90 degree motherboard layout.



Grey_beard said:


> Grats! Your epic journey will now begin. Have fun with it



Thank you, will surely have


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 26, 2013)

Grey_beard said:


> Grats! Your epic journey will now begin. Have fun with it
> 
> 
> Knight - Were you able to secure those pumps? or you just leave them as it is?



The pumps are not bolted down. They are just laying their. They are not going any place. I too two D5 pump stand and took them and made them fit the pump top.  I have both pumps in a way I can take off one fan and get to them to change the speeds. I can also get to the pumps from the back of the case.




radrok said:


> Damn you Knight, I just ordered a 900d



I was wondering how long it would take you to get a 900D...  Best case I have gotten and that is saying a lot after I had a 600 USD once.


----------



## radrok (Jul 26, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I was wondering how long it would take you to get a 900D... Best case I have gotten and that is saying a lot after I had a 600 USD once.



I'm like this open test bench fanboy, it's gonna be hard to part from it...

I'll have to figure out where to put my 9x120 radiator... I'm going to probably hang it on the backpanel of the case.

Any suggestion?


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2013)

Just finished putting mine together. Camera battery is recharging... I think I need to go with some bigger reservoirs and a bigger radiator up top to fill this thing out better.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 27, 2013)

radrok said:


> I'm like this open test bench fanboy, it's gonna be hard to part from it...
> 
> I'll have to figure out where to put my 9x120 radiator... I'm going to probably hang it on the backpanel of the case.
> 
> Any suggestion?



The first thing that comes to my mind is some how cut the back side panel and build a place to hold the rad. The problem is the panel lock was not made for that and will probly not hold that. You could also build a stand alone cooling rolling cart. Take your rad and mount it on a frame and then have it able to roll around or not. Then have lines going out the computer to it.


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> The first thing that comes to my mind is some how cut the back side panel and build a place to hold the rad. The problem is the panel lock was not made for that and will probly not hold that. You could also build a stand alone cooling rolling cart. Take your rad and mount it on a frame and then have it able to roll around or not. Then have lines going out the computer to it.



That kind of defeats the purpose of this mammoth case. I'd trade in the 9x120 radiator for a couple of 4x120's


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 27, 2013)

erocker said:


> That kind of defeats the purpose of this mammoth case. I'd trade in the 9x120 radiator for a couple of 4x120's



Or do that....


----------



## radrok (Jul 27, 2013)

I have a couple of 420 too


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 27, 2013)

radrok said:


> I have a couple of 420 too



Get 2 480 and you will be good...


----------



## radrok (Jul 27, 2013)

The 420 has more surface area than a 480, no point in swapping them.

Less fans, less noise, bit more performance.


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2013)

420 = 3 x 140mm fans? That'll be nice!


----------



## springs113 (Jul 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I would really like an 800D. 900D is just too much more me.



I am on the fence and even the carbide looks good 540 that is


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 27, 2013)

Almost done with the computer. I made the motherboard back plate and have small things left. I am going to put corner covers on all the corners and places were panels come together. 























​


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)

OH yes! Looks awesome!

im thinking on a new case, it may be because ive seen this!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> OH yes! Looks awesome!
> 
> im thinking on a new case, it may be because ive seen this!



Thanks. Almost done with this build. will put everything together tonight and fill the loop and let it run all night then check for last leaks. Then done....


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)

ive just gone and bought a few things as my case is too small, and id like to have a decent water loop which wouldnt fit.

hopefully be together in a month or so. 

youve done a great job btw!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive just gone and bought a few things as my case is too small, and id like to have a decent water loop which wouldnt fit.
> 
> hopefully be together in a month or so.
> 
> youve done a great job btw!




Thanks. Your talking about your new computer the one you cut the case in half that your working on not the last one with the water loop and all?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Thanks. Your talking about your new computer the one you cut the case in half that your working on not the last one with the water loop and all?



the one in my sig, the one cut in half is being sold off to fund my main rig lol


this is too addictive! so should have a totally new project soon enough, wish i had the components for it but this stuff will do lol


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> the one in my sig, the one cut in half is being sold off to fund my main rig lol
> 
> 
> this is too addictive! so should have a totally new project soon enough, wish i had the components for it but this stuff will do lol



O ok cool. Ya water cooling is addictive. When you go with water cooling you never go back to air. What parts did you get?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)

ive got a 800D, phobya 250ml res and hardware labs black ice gt xtreme 360 rad coming.

i will probably end up getting more fittings, fans etc later on.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 27, 2013)

I think it would have been better if you didn't put carbon fiber on the motherboard tray. Makes the motherboard look a bit out of place now.



d1nky said:


> ive got a 800D, phobya 250ml res and hardware labs black ice gt xtreme 360 rad coming.
> 
> i will probably end up getting more fittings, fans etc later on.



Better get some 120x38mm fans for that radiator. FPI on those things are really high, and excel at like 1800+ RPM fan settings.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)

ive got 3 sp120 performance fans to go on it. im not sure about push/pull as its only cooling the cpu atm.

i know its overkill but its hunting season lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 28, 2013)

springs113 said:


> I am on the fence and even the carbide looks good 540 that is



I hope they make an updated version of the 800D by next summer or something. and allow a bit more radiator options rather then 360 and a 240 at the bottom and allow 1400mm fan radiators  at the top as well and actual radiator spot down at the bottom otherwise you have to do a little bit of modding at the bottom or have it lay down but on its side.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 28, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I think it would have been better if you didn't put carbon fiber on the motherboard tray. Makes the motherboard look a bit out of place now.
> 
> 
> 
> Better get some 120x38mm fans for that radiator. FPI on those things are really high, and excel at like 1800+ RPM fan settings.



I wanted the mother board to pop and stand out along with the fittings etc.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 28, 2013)

ill be modding mine soon as it comes, i want to try and copy my current mod but better.

the waterloop doesnt fit, hence the new case. maybe the opposite colours to kinights as i dont want mine looking like his and i bet he doesnt want the same.


builds look so much bettter when everything is tucked away and only the good is shown.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ill be modding mine soon as it comes, i want to try and copy my current mod but better.
> 
> the waterloop doesnt fit, hence the new case. maybe the opposite colours to kinights as i dont want mine looking like his and i bet he doesnt want the same.
> 
> ...



I do not mind a copy just for people to ask me. That sucks about your last case. You put so much time into it with paint etc. I had a 800D and loved it. I really like the small version of the 900D the 350D case. It would make for a bad ass small water cooling build.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 28, 2013)

knight.... its that damn girl again! i bet she's sold sooooo many cases lol

mines going bright red again, the last mod did look good. well its documented and logged for history lol

i cant wait to see your build lit up and coolant in there.

it actually inpsired me to go bigger and better lol


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> knight.... its that damn girl again! i bet she's sold sooooo many cases lol
> 
> mines going bright red again, the last mod did look good. well its documented and logged for history lol
> 
> ...



Thanks. Yes it is that HOT girl... I could watch her all day talk about computers... hot girl and computers...OMG...A NERDS DREAM....I should get a discount from Corsair or something. I sold TWO cases from building my case.... One 900D and a 800D... not bad for someone that does not work for them....  

Hint hint "*Grey_beard*" who happens to be a Corsair Rep....just saying..


----------



## radrok (Jul 28, 2013)

Can't wait for the delivery, I'm almost 90% sure I'm going to paint bits of the case white.

Is the motherboard tray removable?


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 28, 2013)

radrok said:


> Can't wait for the delivery, I'm almost 90% sure I'm going to paint bits of the case white.
> 
> Is the motherboard tray removable?





What parts are you going to paint white? I would love to see the outside stay black but the entire inside white....


No the mother board try does not come out. That is one thing I would have loved to see on the 900D. They could have done that so easy with this design as well.



The things I would love to see on the next case to take the place of the 900D

1. Removable mother board tray

2. More than one color for the case. Let you pick the ouside color and inside. It would cost more but Corsair could really get into custom cases and have an entire new way to serve the computer case buyers. They could powder coat and other paint options for an extra cost. You could buy the case online from Amazon etc and then have a choice in colors etc. They could also get buyers to buy their fans that way as well. Give the buyer a bundel deal with fans a paint job etc.

3. Have the bay front covers be able to hook onto the front of a dvd- blue ray drive door. So when it in open and then closed you can't tell it is a drive in the computer. It looks flush and does not stand out. 

4. Make all the hard drive bays hot swap rather than just 3. 

Other ideas but thinking....
​


----------



## radrok (Jul 28, 2013)

What about reverse motherboard tray? That should have been an option IMHO.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 28, 2013)

radrok said:


> What about reverse motherboard tray? That should have been an option IMHO.



Never had a case with that but that could be a cool idea. What parts on your 900D you thinking of painting?


----------



## radrok (Jul 28, 2013)

I thought about painting the outside.

The front panel for sure, the backpanel and the window panel.

For the inside I don't know, I'll have to see how much you can tear it apart.

Makes it harder to paint it if you can't work on separate parts.

I have access to electrostatic painting in an industrial facility


----------



## Grey_beard (Jul 29, 2013)

Hands down Knight! .. you've done an amazing job on this build and you have shown the full potential of this case 



Knight091 said:


> should get a discount from Corsair or something. I sold TWO cases from building my case.... One 900D and a 800D... not bad for someone that does not work for them....
> 
> Hint hint "*Grey_beard*" who happens to be a Corsair Rep....just saying..



^ This I agree.. we can always work something out


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 29, 2013)

Grey_beard said:


> Hands down Knight! .. you've done an amazing job on this build and you have shown the full potential of this case
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This I agree.. we can always work something out



Thanks. I am going to hook up everything tonight and fill the loop and test it all night for leaks. Tomorrow the computer should be ready to take pro picture of and post on the site. I have a pro DSLR and macro and other lenses to shoot with. I will make the pics look as good as in a computer mag. I will also be putting the build up in the Case Mod Gallery on this site for scoring.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 29, 2013)

cant wait, youve inspired me to get a big boys case (my bank hates you though lol)

i might start a new mod thread but people are probably sick of me posting lol


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> cant wait, youve inspired me to get a big boys case (my bank hates you though lol)
> 
> i might start a new mod thread but people are probably sick of me posting lol



People are probably sick of me posting but that does not matter. My bank account HATES me as well. I HAD a savings account but it has 5 cents in it now...lol. I have thought about starting a mod computer company building custom computers. I have already talked with a bank and other investors. Start small and one day be the ONE custom computer company in the US that makes the best custom PCs in the world. I have ideas of computer builds just filling up my hard drives. I am working on a new Corsair 900D case build. Taking their case and making it better in 3Ds Max and playing around with modding ideas and other things like a removable mother board tray etc. By the way that works great in the 900D. I had to make the back of the case change a little to allow for the cut for the tray but other than that it is great in 3D. I love taking something great and making it greater and seeing what I can do to change it. Also I added lights to the intake in the front of the 900D that you can change colors and it lights up the intakes and make the front of the case pop. I work with ARMY Apache things all day in 3D and come home and want something new...




Grey_beard said:


> Hands down Knight! .. you've done an amazing job on this build and you have shown the full potential of this case
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This I agree.. we can always work something out



Now that sounds great. I could always put the Corsair logo on the inside of the case. Just saying....


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 29, 2013)

One idea. This is after I get the corner parts and hid all the seams...


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks good, but I prefer to see the drive cages, with no optical drive it's not like they are an eye sore, just seems like too much is hidden and takes away from the meat of the case.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 29, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Looks good, but I prefer to see the drive cages, with no optical drive it's not like they are an eye sore, just seems like too much is hidden and takes away from the meat of the case.



The meat of the case is the case itself. Hiding the bays and all is great. I can hid the pumps and other things and make it look great. I do not have any use of a blue ray drive or a DVD player. I download everything and have a USB stand alone one if needed. Hiding parts  makes the case shine. I am putting the SSD and other dives on the back side of the case and in the drive bays. I can almost get the hot swap bay that comes with the case in the dvd bays. That could be cool. Have a door with the look of nothing their like it does when the case is new and press and it opens up to show the drives their. I have played around with that idea. The 800D had that and I loved it.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 29, 2013)

The corner covers I need to finish the build..

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ICCXRG/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 31, 2013)

*UPDATE*


I got the water cooling running and having it run all night. Now I am getting the computer all hooked up and ready. I need more powerful LEDs to go in the rez and the cards and the CPU block. The 3mm ones are not cutting it. They put out almost no light. I think I need to pick another color for the lighting. I do not like the red lighting and it washes out the red in the loop as well. I am thinking white. What do you guys think? 



































More updates on the way with lighting and all.​


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 31, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> The meat of the case is the case itself. Hiding the bays and all is great. I can hid the pumps and other things and make it look great. I do not have any use of a blue ray drive or a DVD player. I download everything and have a USB stand alone one if needed. Hiding parts  makes the case shine. I am putting the SSD and other dives on the back side of the case and in the drive bays. I can almost get the hot swap bay that comes with the case in the dvd bays. That could be cool. Have a door with the look of nothing their like it does when the case is new and press and it opens up to show the drives their. I have played around with that idea. The 800D had that and I loved it.



That top radiator is going to suffocate of air flow though since you have blocked off any of the air it could be getting from the front intake. I would turn your rear fan you have in there as an intake at this point.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 31, 2013)

where are rubber grommets of holes for cables in mb tray. you forgot to put them?


----------



## Grey_beard (Jul 31, 2013)

Why is it one of the fans on top mounted on the rad running as an intake and the rest are exhaust?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 31, 2013)

that looks pretty damn hot! youre right about the lighting, kind of makes it pink in places. white would be better.  

i like that red water, its rich and not pale like others ive seen.

its clean, sleek, excellently done! great job man!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 31, 2013)

Grey_beard said:


> Why is it one of the fans on top mounted on the rad running as an intake and the rest our exhaust?



I was also thinking this. Did he HERP DERP or is that some kind of ghetto fix for fixing air pressure (pretty sure it doesnt work like that though)?

I'm going to hijack and ask you about the clearance guides on the Carbide Air 540. How thin does a 360mm rad need to be to fit pushpull fans both sides if its front mounted?
Also I notice that fans can be fitted underneath the front grill, but unsure about the top, as that grill looks much thinner. Can 2 fans be screwed in and concealed at the top behind the grill?


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 31, 2013)

Grey_beard said:


> Why is it one of the fans on top mounted on the rad running as an intake and the rest our exhaust?



I am going to fip around the back exhaust fan and use it as an intake and have the top rad fans as exhaust fans. 



ne6togadno said:


> where are rubber grommets of holes for cables in mb tray. you forgot to put them?



I did not use them. No need really. They also would not fit the the custom holes I cut.



d1nky said:


> that looks pretty damn hot! youre right about the lighting, kind of makes it pink in places. white would be better.
> 
> i like that red water, its rich and not pale like others ive seen.
> 
> its clean, sleek, excellently done! great job man!




Thanks. I also like the red color of the coolant. I think I will get some white case lights. Red cancels out the red coolant and does not look that great. I also was about to fit the hot swap bay in the drive bays with no problem. All the HDs are in their and will not run that hot. I have run them like that before with no problems.


----------



## sate200 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Lighting case*

Hi man, your build is very nice!!! the lighting I use is 60cm Akasa vegas white!!!




http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_107_1246_1245&products_id=36509


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 31, 2013)

sate200 said:


> Hi man, your build is very nice!!! the lighting I use is 60cm Akasa vegas white!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Your build looks great as well. I love the compression fittings. I will never go back to the barbs now.


Did you use one strip or two?


----------



## sate200 (Jul 31, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Thanks. Your build looks great as well. I love the compression fittings. I will never go back to the barbs now.
> 
> 
> Did you use one strip or two?



I used 2 band, one on top and one below!! thanks


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 1, 2013)

Well my Antec 1200w PSU craped out on me. Did not take the computer with it thank God.
 It just stopped working and the red light on the back stayed red. I am looking at getting a Corsair 1200w PSU.

Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More!

Or 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PJ6QVU/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## springs113 (Aug 1, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Well my Antec 1200w PSU craped out on me. Did not take the computer with it thank God.
> It just stopped working and the red light on the back stayed red. I am looking at getting a Corsair 1200w PSU.
> 
> Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More!
> ...



 go seasonic


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 1, 2013)

springs113 said:


> go seasonic



Why? Never even seen that PSU.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 1, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Why?



One of the highest rated psu makers in the world. check out jonnyguru.com, he's one of the best imho of reviewing psu's.  The seasonics come highly rated.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 1, 2013)

review rating is highly subjective.
have a look on those
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX860i/4.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX860/4.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX850/4.html
corsair 80 gold are made from seasonic. platinum are made from flextronics.
if you can afford ax1200i get one. if not ax1200 and seasonic 1200 are one and the same inside just get cheaper.


----------



## radrok (Aug 1, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Well my Antec 1200w PSU craped out on me. Did not take the computer with it thank God.
> It just stopped working and the red light on the back stayed red. I am looking at getting a Corsair 1200w PSU.
> 
> Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More!
> ...



You let it discharge for a bit? Could be overloaded, happened to me in the past and the PSU started back working.


Anyway if you are in the market for a new PSU either Seasonic 1250W or XFX 1250W

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=273

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=309


I didn't like my AX1200 too much, in fact I switched it for now (too noisy for my taste), thinking to switch the PSU fan with a 140mm Noctua or just RMA it.

I'm particularly sensitive to noise though


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 1, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Why? Never even seen that PSU.











ne6togadno said:


> review rating is highly subjective.
> have a look on those
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX860i/4.html
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX860/4.html
> ...



Corsair PSUs are either Seasonic or Flextronics with their label/sticker on it. Seasonic is basically the highest rated PSU manufacture and OEM.

They are cheaper because they are not digital like the AX1200i, and so the internals are quite a bit different.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 1, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> http://api.ning.com/files/sfMgn7-7W...ZZAb4bL-w644N0FdfMVbh8jLMLZjmARz/facepalm.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well point here was that platinum rated corsair psu are made from flextronics not from seasonic. and there should be reason for that. 
i have compared efficiency graphics of ax860 and ax860i from tpu reviews and there is noticeable difference. 
also axi series give lowest voltage drop on all rails http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX860i/5.html
consider what effect will have stable voltages under load on performance of all other parts. that was the reason i have trow so much money on my ax860i


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 1, 2013)

I cant make up my mind. I loved my Corsair 1,000W PSU I had back in the day. Was and still is the best PSU I have ever had. It came and was great from the start. I do like AX 1,200wi Corsair PSU as well as the 1,250W Seasonic as well.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 1, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I cant make up my mind. I loved my Corsair 1,000W PSU I had back in the day. Was and still is the best PSU I have ever had. It came and was great from the start. I do like AX 1,200wi Corsair PSU as well as the 1,250W Seasonic as well.



go with the longest warranty, they are both excellent units!


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> go with the longest warranty, they are both excellent units!



Corsair is 7 years.


----------



## radrok (Aug 1, 2013)

Get the AX1200 then, I don't see much of a gain in the 1200i honestly 

Considering the price difference of course.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 1, 2013)

AX1200i

Platinum and Digital, and rated VERY HIGH.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> AX1200i
> 
> Platinum and Digital, and rated VERY HIGH.



I can get the AX 1,200i for 309.99 USD. Or I can get the SeaSonic X-1250 1,250W for 254.99 USD. I just do not know how long that warranty is for them.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

SeaSonic  covers their PSU for 5 year but Corsair covers their PSU for 7 years....hmmmm


----------



## radrok (Aug 2, 2013)

I recall seeing the new line of EVGA PSUs going with 10 years warranty, the g2 line.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=346

The manufacturer is Super Flower, a 1300W variant is due out soon.

Stay away from the 1500W Nex though, it's a glorified POS.


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2013)

I would recommend the Corsair AX1200/AX1200i

Nice optional cable sets are available too:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_804_1030

Maybe the Corsair rep here will "assist" in making sure a Seasonic psu doesn't go into one of their top tier cases.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

radrok said:


> I recall seeing the new line of EVGA PSUs going with 10 years warranty, the g2 line.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=346
> 
> ...



So This.. Yes it is 10 years..

EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 120-G2-1300-XR 1300W ATX12V...


----------



## radrok (Aug 2, 2013)

Yep 

Should be SF Leadex based, the 1000W is for sure.

I'm actually liking their new units, can't wait to see their Titanium rated unit. 96% efficiency at 50% load... :O


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

radrok said:


> Yep
> 
> Should be SF Leadex based, the 1000W is for sure.
> 
> I'm actually liking their new units, can't wait to see their Titanium rated unit. 96% efficiency at 50% load... :O



The EVGA PSU is more power than the Corsair and cheaper. With a longer warranty as well. WIN WIN... Any bad things you read about the 1300W EVGA PSU?


----------



## radrok (Aug 2, 2013)

Well remember that the AX1200i is Platinum rated though.

There is currently no review of the 1300W Evga around, you should check if it's based on the Leadex design by Super Flower.

If you happen to get that confirmation then I'd say get the 1300W over the others.

EDIT: According to this link it's Super Flower

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page2293.htm


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

radrok said:


> Well remember that the AX1200i is Platinum rated though.
> 
> There is currently no review of the 1300W Evga around, you should check if it's based on the Leadex design by Super Flower.
> 
> ...



So what do you think I should do?


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

radrok said:


> Well remember that the AX1200i is Platinum rated though.
> 
> There is currently no review of the 1300W Evga around, you should check if it's based on the Leadex design by Super Flower.
> 
> ...



The EVGA is Gold rated....


----------



## radrok (Aug 2, 2013)

Depends on what you want.

Corsair costs more but is Platinum and has that nifty software suite with 7years warranty.

Seasonic is basically the same unit as Corsair with less warranty.

The EVGA G2 is cheaper and Gold with 10 years warranty.


Honestly there won't be much difference between 1200W and 1300W.

As I said before the Corsair PSU fan happens to be very noisy for me, but that may be restricted to my sample...


Can't choose for you though


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

radrok said:


> Depends on what you want.
> 
> Corsair costs more but is Platinum and has that nifty software suite with 7years warranty.
> 
> ...




Ok if you were in my spot what PSU out of the 3 would you get...?


----------



## radrok (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd be torn between the AX1200i and the EVGA 1300W.

Ultimately probably the Corsair while crossing my fingers for a non noisy unit.

Anyway, really, whatever you get is gonna make you happy.

We are talking about the high end spectrum of PSUs and choosing between two masterpiece manufacturers (Seasonic and Superflower)


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

radrok said:


> I'd be torn between the AX1200i and the EVGA 1300W.
> 
> Ultimately probably the Corsair while crossing my fingers for a non noisy unit.
> 
> ...



Ok my choice is the AX1200i 1200W PSU. I love everything Corsair makes and have wanted this PSU ever since I read about it and watched YouTube vids about it. It is beautiful and powerful. I have a saying that has been true for a long time. If you want the best you go with Corsair... 

[yt]7SdDL-A28Sg[/yt]









​


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

radrok said:


> You let it discharge for a bit? Could be overloaded, happened to me in the past and the PSU started back working.
> 
> 
> Anyway if you are in the market for a new PSU either Seasonic 1250W or XFX 1250W
> ...



I let the PSU discharge for over a day and still a red light and it is dead. I found a huge cut in the Main power 24 pin cord to the mother board. It had two wire cut all the way through and others with cuts on them. No idea how that happend. Guess I know why it stopped working.


----------



## Grey_beard (Aug 2, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I am going to fip around the back exhaust fan and use it as an intake and have the top rad fans as exhaust fans.



Got it 



RCoon said:


> I was also thinking this. Did he HERP DERP or is that some kind of ghetto fix for fixing air pressure (pretty sure it doesnt work like that though)?
> 
> I'm going to hijack and ask you about the clearance guides on the Carbide Air 540. How thin does a 360mm rad need to be to fit pushpull fans both sides if its front mounted?
> Also I notice that fans can be fitted underneath the front grill, but unsure about the top, as that grill looks much thinner. Can 2 fans be screwed in and concealed at the top behind the grill?



This will probably give a you a better overview of the 540's internal layout, http://cdn.overclock.net/2/27/500x1000px-LL-27a3aa44_540_2.jpeg (sorry OT)


----------



## springs113 (Aug 2, 2013)

the axi models are not made by seasonic.   the difference between gold and platinum is negligible,  I  am sorta in same predicament as you though  knight.   my choices are the 1k  platinum seasonic  or 1250w  gold,  according to guru  the 1k  was the epitome of excellence and then seasonic  outdid  that with 1250w  gold version.  so I'm basically in a stalemate as I am with my case choice  stay with my urban s71, go 800/900d  hard decision.  I thought I had my mind made up but nope.   my urban looks cramped with what's already in there though.  

I wont stray too far off topic though  but I refuse to buy a psu if it ain't made  by seasonic...I had a 550 s12 model that  powered 4 DVD  burners,  an oc'd( Venice  core) 2 4850s   an  audigy 2 as  and 4 hdd( one being a  raptor), not a  hiccup.

 Excuse my  typing, using a smartphone lol.  I  think I'm leaving mute towards the  1k platinum  model though.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

springs113 said:


> the axi models are not made by seasonic.   the difference between gold and platinum is negligible,  I  am sorta in same predicament as you though  knight.   my choices are the 1k  platinum seasonic  or 1250w  gold,  according to guru  the 1k  was the epitome of excellence and then seasonic  outdid  that with 1250w  gold version.  so I'm basically in a stalemate as I am with my case choice  stay with my urban s71, go 800/900d  hard decision.  I thought I had my mind made up but nope.   my urban looks cramped with what's already in there though.
> 
> I wont stray too far off topic though  but I refuse to buy a psu if it ain't made  by seasonic...I had a 550 s12 model that  powered 4 DVD  burners,  an oc'd( Venice  core) 2 4850s   an  audigy 2 as  and 4 hdd( one being a  raptor), not a  hiccup.
> 
> Excuse my  typing, using a smartphone lol.  I  think I'm leaving mute towards the  1k platinum  model though.



I still want to go with the Corsair AX 1200i PSU.


----------



## radrok (Aug 2, 2013)

Flextronic is awesome too


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

radrok said:


> Flextronic is awesome too



Yes true. I am going to stand by my choice and go with Corsair. It may cost more but at the end of the day I did go with the 900D and love the case.  Like I posted in another post. I have a saying that has been true for a long time. I have never gotten anything bad from Corsair. If you want the best you go with Corsair..

It has no impact that one of my favorite fighter planes of WWII is a Corsair..... Always wondered why their logo was not of the fighter....o well....  

Thing of beauty..






​


----------



## springs113 (Aug 2, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> SeaSonic  covers their PSU for 5 year but Corsair covers their PSU for 7 years....hmmmm



I believe the platinum versions of seasonic are also 7 years


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

springs113 said:


> I believe the platinum versions of seasonic are also 7 years



Does not matter. I made my choice. I remember opening up my 1,000W PSU from Corsair for the first time back in the day and being blow away at how well it was made and all. PSU's before that were nothing great just the normal PSU you get no flash and no added things with them. Corsair has always stood out at doing that great with giving you everything you will need and then some. The only reason I had the ANTEC 1,200W PSU was it was a gift and I sold my Corsair PSU with my old build. 

Also 7 years is a long time in tec years. That will be like at least 2 full computer upgrades or more.  Any company that will stand by their products 7 years or more knows they are making great products.​


----------



## springs113 (Aug 2, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Does not matter. I made my choice. I remember opening up my 1,000W PSU from Corsair for the first time back in the day and being blow away at how well it was made and all. PSU's before that were nothing great just the normal PSU you get no flash and no added things with them. Corsair has always stood out at doing that great with giving you everything you will need and then some. The only reason I had the ANTEC 1,200W PSU was it was a gift and I sold my Corsair PSU with my old build.
> 
> Also 7 years is a long time in tec years. That will be like at least 2 full computer upgrades or more.  Any company that will stand by their products 7 years or more knows they are making great products.​



Corsair does not make any psu...just like  a lot of these optical disk drives out there...they're really almost all made by LiteOn.  A lot of Samsung and LG tv panels are the same.


----------



## radrok (Aug 2, 2013)

springs113 said:


> Corsair does not make any psu...



Yep,

Corsair rebrands a lot of things, good things luckily


----------



## Grey_beard (Aug 2, 2013)

springs113 said:


> Corsair does not make any psu...just like  a lot of these optical disk drives out there...they're really almost all made by LiteOn.  A lot of Samsung and LG tv panels are the same.



Partially true.. We do not manufacture our own PSU, BUT who ever the OEM is, they follow our spec/design to the letter, so technically it's our PSU and they produce it for us.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 2, 2013)

Grey_beard said:


> Partially true.. We do not manufacture our own PSU, BUT who ever the OEM is, they follow our spec/design to the letter, so technically it's our PSU and they produce it for us.



technically not they still make it. IJS.  Anyways what is the real difference between the 700d and 800d Grey Beard.


----------



## Grey_beard (Aug 2, 2013)

springs113 said:


> technically not they still make it. IJS.  Anyways what is the real difference between the 700d and 800d Grey Beard.



Sorry for the OT... Right off the bat, Window side panel, hotswap bay, and lower hdd bay orientation.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 2, 2013)

Grey_beard said:


> Sorry for the OT... Right off the bat, Window side panel, hotswap bay, and lower hdd bay orientation.



Same here about OT but Knight intrigued me with corsairs cases so...
what case do you have if  you don't mind me asking and if you were buying today what would you buy?


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 3, 2013)

springs113 said:


> Same here about OT but Knight intrigued me with corsairs cases so...
> what case do you have if  you don't mind me asking and if you were buying today what would you buy?



I would think he would get the 900D... Just saying. Lol


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 3, 2013)

Corsair Logo by me..



​


----------



## Grey_beard (Aug 3, 2013)

springs113 said:


> Same here about OT but Knight intrigued me with corsairs cases so...
> what case do you have if  you don't mind me asking and if you were buying today what would you buy?



I have the 800D at the moment





I'm into CWC myself, so definitely 900D   The possibilities are just endless with this case. A case of profound versatility.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 3, 2013)

Grey_beard said:


> I have the 800D at the moment
> 
> [url]http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/Batiatus/Project%20Illuminati/008-1.jpg[/URL]
> 
> I'm into CWC myself, so definitely 900D   The possibilities are just endless with this case. A case of profound versatility.



It is cool the pc mag I get Maxium PC built a dream system and the case they picked was the 900D. They got it painted nice.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 3, 2013)

Grey_beard said:


> I have the 800D at the moment
> 
> [url]http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/Batiatus/Project%20Illuminati/008-1.jpg[/URL]
> 
> I'm into CWC myself, so definitely 900D   The possibilities are just endless with this case. A case of profound versatility.



 nice looking setup,  whatever I truly decide to go with I will definitely go with a theme similar to my loop and mobo setup,  black and yellow.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 5, 2013)

springs113 said:


> nice looking setup,  whatever I truly decide to go with I will definitely go with a theme similar to my loop and mobo setup,  black and yellow.



Get the 900D. You will not have upgrade your case for a long time. The 900D will hold any water cooling you can toss at it and the some. 

----

Looks like I will be getting a new PSU from Corsair... Will update everyone as soon as I hear back from Corsair..


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Fan intake for motherboard*


----------



## radrok (Aug 5, 2013)

Grey_beard said:


> I have the 800D at the moment
> 
> [url]http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/Batiatus/Project%20Illuminati/008-1.jpg[/URL]
> 
> I'm into CWC myself, so definitely 900D   The possibilities are just endless with this case. A case of profound versatility.



I spot a RIIE? Great motherboard.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 5, 2013)

radrok said:


> I spot a RIIE? Great motherboard.



You get your 900D yet if so how you like it?


----------



## radrok (Aug 5, 2013)

Not yet. It's been on backorder since I placed the order.

It's probably gonna be like that for a while, could lean me on canceling. Let's hope the shop sorts it before I change my mind.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 5, 2013)

radrok said:


> Not yet. It's been on backorder since I placed the order.
> 
> It's probably gonna be like that for a while, could lean me on canceling. Let's hope the shop sorts it before I change my mind.



Ask Grey_beard if he could help. When you get your 900D. It makes you feel like this.... just saying..


----------



## Grey_beard (Aug 5, 2013)

radrok said:


> I spot a RIIE? Great motherboard.



Yup, Rampage II Extreme. It's been great running that board... never gave me any issues. Very solid.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 5, 2013)

Well it is more like this......but then I am a kid in a grown mans body in a way. Still have the WOW thing each time I get something new.... lol


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 5, 2013)

Grey_beard said:


> Yup, Rampage II Extreme. It's been great running that board... never gave me any issues. Very solid.



I wanted to wait to get the new version of that board with the water cooling and heat back plat but could not wait that long for it.


----------



## radrok (Aug 5, 2013)

That's a Maximus though, it's 1150 skt.

Or you mean the Rampage V refresh?


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 5, 2013)

radrok said:


> That's a Maximus though, it's 1150 skt.
> 
> Or you mean the Rampage V refresh?



Rampage V refresh


----------



## radrok (Aug 5, 2013)

I'd love to see a socket 2011 ASUS refresh but Ivy-E is out this September and there is no mention of any new 2011 boards...

Seems like they are just going for BIOS update which it's fair enough IMO, not enough LGA2011 customers to warrant a new motherboard lineup, especially because the chipset should still remain X79.

The only motherboard I've seen for X79 this year is from EVGA which frankly I'm a bit skeptic towards them cause their whole X79 lineup failed hard.

Would need to see some trusted reviewers get their hands on it before making any kind of purchase.

http://eu.evga.com/articles/00758/


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 5, 2013)

radrok said:


> That's a Maximus though, it's 1150 skt.
> 
> Or you mean the Rampage V refresh?




After looking and modeling computer parts for the Apache attack helicopter all day in 3D that motherboard is sexy compared to the stuff in the Apache.... just saying. But the computer a board could not do this....Ya that is an Apache helicopter upside down..good pilot...








radrok said:


> I'd love to see a socket 2011 ASUS refresh but Ivy-E is out this September and there is no mention of any new 2011 boards...
> 
> Seems like they are just going for BIOS update which it's fair enough IMO, not enough LGA2011 customers to warrant a new motherboard lineup, especially because the chipset should still remain X79.
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing if they were going to come out with a new board. 

​


----------



## springs113 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks like a sale on corsair cases


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 7, 2013)

I will be up and running in a week. I will be getting the new power house PSU the AX 1200i from Corsair. It has been a pleasure talking with Corsair and hearing they are looking at this build log. Thanks Corsair for also helping me with the AX 1200i and making the choice simple at the end......​


springs113 said:


> Looks like a sale on corsair cases



I would jump all over that sale then. Get a case while the sale last. Best buying choice was going with Corsair. I did not have a Corsair case until the 800D then went with another case before my 900D. I came back to Corsair and will not look at other cases other than Corsair. I looked at the 900D and loved it from the first time I looked at it.



radrok said:


> Not yet. It's been on backorder since I placed the order.
> 
> It's probably gonna be like that for a while, could lean me on canceling. Let's hope the shop sorts it before I change my mind.



I will buy you the 900D in America if you front the money and shipping. That is if you cant get one were you are in  Italy and they are still out.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 7, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I will be up and running in a week. I will be getting the new power house PSU the AX 1200i from Corsair. It has been a pleasure talking with Corsair and hearing they are looking at this build log. Thanks Corsair for also helping me with the AX 1200i and making the choice simple at the end......​
> 
> 
> I would jump all over that sale then. Get a case while the sale last. Best buying choice was going with Corsair. I did not have a Corsair case until the 800D then went with another case before my 900D. I came back to Corsair and will not look at other cases other than Corsair. I looked at the 900D and loved it from the first time I looked at it.
> ...



I think I might pull the trigger.. don't know if I should go 800..I love the style  but prefer the 900 design better


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 7, 2013)

springs113 said:


> I think I might pull the trigger.. don't know if I should go 800..I love the style  but prefer the 900 design better



900D..... I have had both now and hands down the 900D. Corsair took what they learned from the 800D and improved on it and now you have the 900D. Building a case is great but you have to hear from your fans and buyers and hear what they want in a case. That is what Corsair did with the 900D. They took the water cooling ideas and the air cooling ideas and ran with it and BAM....900D good for both. Corsair could have priced this case for 400+ but did not. I have also had a Caselabs case in the past. That case was 600 USD and the 900D is nicer and more user friendly.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 7, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> 900D..... I have had both now and hands down the 900D. Corsair took what they learned from the 800D and improved on it and now you have the 900D. Building a case is great but you have to hear from your fans and buyers and hear what they want in a case. That is what Corsair did with the 900D. They took the water cooling ideas and the air cooling ideas and ran with it and BAM....900D good for both. Corsair could have priced this case for 400+ but did not. I have also had a Caselabs case in the past. That case was 600 USD and the 900D is nicer and more user friendly.



 the 800 for 190 though don't sound bad


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 8, 2013)

springs113 said:


> the 800 for 190 though don't sound bad



True but it would drive me crazy to get the 800D and then want the 900D for more room. Not saying that will happen but I am one that goes all out and gets a case I know I will be with for many builds and years to come. Room and the case build then comes into play a lot more.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 8, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> True but it would drive me crazy to get the 800D and then want the 900D for more room. Not saying that will happen but I am one that goes all out and gets a case I know I will be with for many builds and years to come. Room and the case build then comes into play a lot more.



 I'm really starting to love that phanteks primo  case too.. it's very different


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 8, 2013)

springs113 said:


> I'm really starting to love that phanteks primo  case too.. it's very different



*Corsair 900D*

24" x 24" x 9" (HxDxW)

*Phanteks Primo *

25.59" x 23.62"  x 9.84"  (HxDxW)


I made a side by side picture of both cases to show you the difference based off the size. Corsairs 900D has tons more room and even more if you do not use most of the hard drive cages. Also you can fit two PSU in the 900D when you cant with the Phanteks Primo. With water cooling the 900D is way better. You can fit far more rads and things in the case. The biggest is in the 900D you are not restricted in room like you would be in the Phanteks Primo. That is a huge plus in my book for what case I would get. When I was building my rig I had to come up with ways to use the room so it would not make the computer look strange and out of place.  At the start there was to much room in between the board and the rez and made it look out of place.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 8, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> *Corsair 900D*
> 
> 24" x 24" x 9" (HxDxW)
> 
> ...




stop posting and start working
we will grow old till you give us some photos


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 8, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> stop posting and start working
> we will grow old till you give us some photos



Well the computer is down until I get my Corsair AX 1200i PSU. I just ordered it off the Corsair website.... So ya... not pics until then...

Here a pic...a gamer girl...ROFL 






*NEVER RUSH AN ARTIST*...​


----------



## Louyai (Aug 8, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I wanted to wait to get the new version of that board with the water cooling and heat back plat but could not wait that long for it.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img443/7209/zehq.jpg



Yea me too bro, we kinda have build but still in a process. Wanted to get the MSI MPower or MPower Max at first. But someone in tpu suggested me with MVIExtreme, that made me rethink all over it again and since the board havent release yet so I think its best to figure out some other stuff while can. But whats really unique abot the board is that theyve made a waterblock-ready for the mosfet.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 8, 2013)

That is cool. I like putting my own water blocks on the board mosfet etc. It also lets you pick your look as well if you want clear blocks etc. I am working on the Apache weapons and working in 3D modeling things for the ARMY flight sims. We upgrade our computer all the time. IT came to me after they looked at my rig and I guess they now come to me if they have cooling problems ROFL. I am a 3D artist not IT. O well at least I get to go in the server clean room with a moon suit on and all and look like a Intel guy. I do not wait well for tec stuff. I will get what is out now unless it's a week or so away from launching then I will wait.


----------



## Louyai (Aug 8, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> That is cool. I like putting my own water blocks on the board mosfet etc. It also lets you pick your look as well if you want clear blocks etc. I am working on the Apache weapons and working in 3D modeling things for the ARMY flight sims. We upgrade our computer all the time. IT came to me after they looked at my rig and I guess they now come to me if they have cooling problems ROFL. I am a 3D artist not IT. O well at least I get to go in the server clean room with a moon suit on and all and look like a Intel guy. I do not wait well for tec stuff. I will get what is out now unless it's a week or so away from launching then I will wait.



LoL. The only thing that make us different is that you are a 3D artist but not me, I guess. Ive been in this IT world for many years but just recently really doing and working on it. Why? Life in my country. But that doesnt stopping me from pursuing my dream. Speaking of life, I decided to become serious in modding and expanding my skills.

I can wait and do things slowly. Its not a loss if we wait, patience is needed imo.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 8, 2013)

Louyai said:


> LoL. The only thing that make us different is that you are a 3D artist but not me, I guess. Ive been in this IT world for many years but just recently really doing and working on it. Why? Life in my country. But that doesnt stopping me from pursuing my dream. Speaking of life, I decided to become serious in modding and expanding my skills.
> 
> I can wait and do things slowly. Its not a loss if we wait, patience is needed imo.



You will love working in 3D. I dream up anything I can make it in 3D. Here some of my work then my site at the bottom. 



























*http://www.hmay3d.com*
​


----------



## Louyai (Aug 8, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> You will love working in 3D. I dream up anything I can make it in 3D. Here some of my work then my site at the bottom.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img23/9165/lpqi.png
> 
> ...



Oo my days, you made me think bro. If you dont mind, what softwares do you use? But working in 3D got to have a better pc spec. All in all, you did a great job right there!


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 8, 2013)

Louyai said:


> Oo my days, you made me think bro. If you dont mind, what softwares do you use? But working in 3D got to have a better pc spec. All in all, you did a great job right there!



I work in 3Ds Max and use Photoshop and we use the Torque Game engine at work. It is not the best but it gets the job done. Ay home I use the Crysis 3 or the Unreal or UDK engines. I do a lot of 3D work at home and that is why I built the computer I did. Rendering a movie out at 1080p with HDR lighting etc takes a long time. I can render using the SLI 690s and tell 3Ds Max to use the card rather than the CPU to render and it flys. 

Here a vid on that.. O this is only using ONE 690 and I have two...ya it flys...muhahahaha


----------



## Louyai (Aug 8, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I work in 3Ds Max and use Photoshop and we use the Torque Game engine at work. It is not the best but it gets the job done. Ay home I use the Crysis 3 or the Unreal or UDK engines. I do a lot of 3D work at home and that is why I built the computer I did. Rendering a movie out at 1080p with HDR lighting etc takes a long time. I can render using the SLI 690s and tell 3Ds Max to use the card rather than the CPU to render and it flys.
> 
> Here a vid on that.. O this is only using ONE 690 and I have two...ya it flys...muhahahaha



I'll check it out afterwards. But lets back into actual convo. Mhmmm how do you choose your fittings? Ill be using acrylic tubings. Im planning to use 2 480rads, 2 240 res if Im not mistaken, 1 360 for push pull and sp120 corsair fans. All from ek, havent check other brands. Going for full loop.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 8, 2013)

Louyai said:


> I'll check it out afterwards. But lets back into actual convo. Mhmmm how do you choose your fittings? Ill be using acrylic tubings. Im planning to use 2 480rads, 2 240 res if Im not mistaken, 1 360 for push pull and sp120 corsair fans. All from ek, havent check other brands. Going for full loop.



I love the fittings I have. It really came down to what looked great and worked just as good. Also I had to have all rotary fittings. You have to get rotary fittings. It makes your water cooling a lot easier. I looked at EK for fittings but like the Bitspower fittings more. They cost more but they also come with the compression fitting on them a lot of them. It is cheaper that way. I wanted to go with acrylic tubing but went with normal tubing. Acrylic tubing is starting to catch on with us computer nerds.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 8, 2013)

You wonder what I do at work.... Some of our 3D work is in this.. This is still on topic just a little fast and can hover with a 30MM gun and rockets.... it has computers and water cooled engines.....


----------



## Louyai (Aug 8, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I love the fittings I have. It really came down to what looked great and worked just as good. Also I had to have all rotary fittings. You have to get rotary fittings. It makes your water cooling a lot easier. I looked at EK for fittings but like the Bitspower fittings more. They cost more but they also come with the compression fitting on them a lot of them. It is cheaper that way. I wanted to go with acrylic tubing but went with normal tubing. Acrylic tubing is starting to catch on with us computer nerds.



Rotary fittings eh? Will try on that one. Yea acrylic is getting wide now, but thats just it, looks over performance. I should balance both. How about coolants? I read some articles that you non-coloured is better than dyes one. Idk if I misunderstood the sentence but yea, better ask than nothing.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 8, 2013)

Louyai said:


> Yea me too bro, we kinda have build but still in a process. Wanted to get the MSI MPower or MPower Max at first. But someone in tpu suggested me with MVIExtreme, that made me rethink all over it again and since the board havent release yet so I think its best to figure out some other stuff while can. But whats really unique abot the board is that theyve made a waterblock-ready for the mosfet.



 not unique...asrock  had that on its z77 oc formula... granted they're like the same company.. and the board I believe is out.  I thought I saw it on newegg  can't remember if it was preorder or  really on sale.  I like the msi better though for what you pay, you get a ton...display port,Hein  and the works


----------



## Louyai (Aug 8, 2013)

springs113 said:


> not unique...asrock  had that on its z77 oc formula... granted they're like the same company.. and the board I believe is out.  I thought I saw it on newegg  can't remember if it was preorder or  really on sale.  I like the msi better though for what you pay, you get a ton...display port,Hein  and the works



I washed my hands off from ASrock hehe. Theyre actually good company, but been rma theie board twice and I dont want it to happen again. But will still look forward to them tho. As for now, its either MSI or Asus.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 8, 2013)

Louyai said:


> Rotary fittings eh? Will try on that one. Yea acrylic is getting wide now, but thats just it, looks over performance. I should balance both. How about coolants? I read some articles that you non-coloured is better than dyes one. Idk if I misunderstood the sentence but yea, better ask than nothing.



I went with this cooant. I like it and your talking maybe a few degrees if that with color and non color coolants. Most of the good ones yoiu will not even see any diff. 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_381_303&products_id=37159


Just ordered the lighting for my build..

5 x	LED - Pre-wired with Connectors - 5mm - Red
  - Connector Type: 2-Pin Connector
  - Cable: Sleeve in your choice of colors
  - Sleeve Color: Black
  - Heatshrink Color: Black	

2 x	Akasa Vegas LED 60cm Light Strip - White

Also got this for the corners in the case and to help hid the seams. 

Corner Guard, Black, 1x48in, Adhesive

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ICCXRG/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Louyai (Aug 8, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I went with this cooant. I like it and your talking maybe a few degrees if that with color and non color coolants. Most of the good ones yoiu will not even see any diff.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_381_303&products_id=37159



I went to this site few days ago, but haven't check if they can ship to my country.
I would get this for my coolant :

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_381_389&products_id=22456
or
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_381_303&products_id=37166

and yes this too http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_413_1227&products_id=37276 

*EDIT*
And fyi, yes they do ship to my country. What a luck!


----------



## springs113 (Aug 9, 2013)

nice store but  because  im a resident  they charge tax for me


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 9, 2013)

Louyai said:


> I went to this site few days ago, but haven't check if they can ship to my country.
> I would get this for my coolant :
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_381_389&products_id=22456
> ...




Great if you order make sure you use the code OCN55 and that will take off 5.5% from you total...




springs113 said:


> nice store but  because  im a resident  they charge tax for me



With the code I posted above the FL tax will almost be gone. I also live in FL and just put up with the tax. At least we do not have income tax in FL.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey knight, I think I am going Enthoo Primo...it will be $250 too.

I don't like its clearance issues though for a gpu....10.5 inches max.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 10, 2013)

springs113 said:


> Hey knight, I think I am going Enthoo Primo...it will be $250 too.
> 
> I don't like its clearance issues though for a gpu....10.5 inches max.



Well do not get the case based off the cost. The last thing you want is to get a case and have room problems. That 10.5 inches max seams to small. My GTX 690 would run into problems and most hi end cards. That was one reason why I went with the 900D. The 900D is the way to go. It gives you more room for future computer things.


----------



## Reefer86 (Aug 10, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I am useing ABS plastic not acrylic. I will be lighting it a way that will light it the same way but for half the cost as my old idea.
> 
> 
> My updated on my computer.
> ...




OMG WOW, BOW DOWN!!!!! thats is absolutely beautiful. no gimmicky flashy lights straight to the point and simplistic. that is awesome mate!


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 10, 2013)

Reefer86 said:


> OMG WOW, BOW DOWN!!!!! thats is absolutely beautiful. no gimmicky flashy lights straight to the point and simplistic. that is awesome mate!




Thanks. I am getting lighting for the case. It will be white LEDs to light up the CPU, rez and both GPU water blocks. I went with white because red cancels out the red water coloring white will make it pop and stand out. Also got two Logisys True-Color CCFL Light Bar - 12" - White to light up the inside of the case. I will mount them in a place to light up the case great.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 13, 2013)

OMG wow 

http://www.evga.com/articles/00766


----------



## abirli (Aug 13, 2013)

looking Good knight!

glad its all coming together for you. sorry i havent posted in a while ive been to busy finally playing games in mine haha. already beat 3 games since i completed it and i dont even get much time to play!


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 13, 2013)

abirli said:


> looking Good knight!
> 
> glad its all coming together for you. sorry i havent posted in a while ive been to busy finally playing games in mine haha. already beat 3 games since i completed it and i dont even get much time to play!



I love playing games but I use my computer for what I really built it for....3D work for games and other things. I was rendering a shot with HDR lighting and other things and it looks just as good as a Pixar movie with the style. I am using the rendering software call RenderMan. I was going for. I was using just under 28 GB of my 32 GB ram.... now that is using the computer.... I had the GPUs rendering and the CPU playing music... GPU rendering is 80-90% faster than the CPU.....

http://renderman.pixar.com/view/renderman

RenderMan

















A shot from the making of Angels and Demonds






Lots of CG in this shot with lighting etc.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 14, 2013)

So I bought the cooler master v1000w gold psu from newegg.  It is actually a  rebadged seasonic(only reason why I did) and I think I will be very pleased with it.  It actually pulls platinum numbers.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 15, 2013)

*UPDATE*

I have most of the case lighting done. Have the lighting and water pumps powered by a small PSU until my large Corsair PSU comes tomorrow. What do you guys think so far? Sorry about the pics being low rez. I took with my cell. Will have the finished computer up and running tomorrow and will take pro pics for the finished build. O ya I went with a red,black,white color look.... 




















​


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 15, 2013)

What is with the unnecessary amount of fittings from the radiator in the top left? Doing the big twist?


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 15, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> What is with the unnecessary amount of fittings from the radiator in the top left? Doing the big twist?




It allows me to fit in the system ram with room. I had a short rout but this made it better. Also when one fitting cost 10+ and most are 16-20 you want to use all of them.....just saying.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> It allows me to fit in the system ram with room. I had a short rout but this made it better. Also when one fitting cost 10+ and most are 16-20 *you want to use all of them.....just saying*.



Not really...........I just buy the amount of fittings I need.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 15, 2013)

bring back red rings on fans. white doesnt match well.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 15, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> bring back red rings on fans. white doesnt match well.



Really. Was trying something different. 




​


----------



## Go To Sleep (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh my... god! I want!


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> [url]http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z220/Hunter_May09/IMG_2772_zps3e0fa4cc.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well it isnt good.
red cables, red coolant, red sockets on mobo and ... white rings. it doesnt fit.
your theme is red/black what are those white rings doing there.
you use white light to accent red coolant not cause of color scheme


----------



## Grey_beard (Aug 15, 2013)

Looking good Knight.. seems like in it's final stages. 

I'd have to agree, use the red rings instead its more consistent with your build. Don't forget to flip that fan too.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 15, 2013)

Corsair did it once more. They made a great power supply with looks and tons of power and more.The build quality is great and I love the look and all. Can't wait to power it up after work today.. 

My storm trooper and his ride the Dewbacks will keep the PSU safe.....


----------



## springs113 (Aug 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Corsair did it once more. They made a great power supply with looks and tons of power and more.The build quality is great and I love the look and all. Can't wait to power it up after work today..
> 
> My storm trooper and his ride the Dewbacks will keep the PSU safe.....
> 
> ...



nice yeeaaaaa.nice...I don't think its worth the price though.  The evga supernova g2 1300w is a great psu ...even the ax1200.

Great none the less though.  I think I will go 900d again..lol and painting the exterior white, with the inside black and yellow to match my mpower.


----------



## radrok (Aug 15, 2013)

Let's hope your sample isn't as noisy as mine or it'll drive you nuts.

I'm personally waiting for the Super Flower Leadex.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 15, 2013)

springs113 said:


> nice yeeaaaaa.nice...I don't think its worth the price though.  The evga supernova g2 1300w is a great psu ...even the ax1200.
> 
> Great none the less though.  I think I will go 900d again..lol and painting the exterior white, with the inside black and yellow to match my mpower.



O yes it is. The PSU is all digital and you have control over it with readings etc. You can set targets for fan speed and other things. It also way more power efficient than the PSU you are looking at. 



radrok said:


> Let's hope your sample isn't as noisy as mine or it'll drive you nuts.
> 
> I'm personally waiting for the Super Flower Leadex.



That is why you control the fan speed with the software. You could have also had a bad fan in your PSU. Did you have the AX 1200i or the older AX1200?


----------



## springs113 (Aug 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> O yes it is. The PSU is all digital and you have control over it with readings etc. You can set targets for fan speed and other things. It also way more power efficient than the PSU you are looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why you control the fan speed with the software. You could have also had a bad fan in your PSU. Did you have the AX 1200i or the older AX1200?



 go read the review over at jonny guru...seasonics  can't be touched.   in fact the seasonic psu  is the only one to hold its platinum efficiency in  all his testing.   not to mention the most stable psu that  they have ever tested is still the  seasonic...I can't remember if it's the x 1250  or the platinum 1000 watt'er.  I believe it's the x1250  model though as it is the most recent seasonic build.


----------



## radrok (Aug 15, 2013)

springs113 said:


> go read the review over at jonny guru...seasonics  can't be touched.   in fact the seasonic psu  is the only one to hold its platinum efficiency in  all his testing.   not to mention the most stable psu that  they have ever tested is still the  seasonic...I can't remember if it's the x 1250  or the platinum 1000 watt'er.  I believe it's the x1250  model though as it is the most recent seasonic build.



Man trust me, this AX1200 unit is almost flawless, it's basically close to Seasonic.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 15, 2013)

as jeremy clarkson would say... MORE POWAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 15, 2013)

as scrappy doo would way say... PUPPY POWWWAAHHHH!


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> as scrappy doo would way say... PUPPY POWWWAAHHHH!



As I would say....AFTER BURNERS with FULL THROTTLE!!!!!!!!




radrok said:


> Let's hope your sample isn't as noisy as mine or it'll drive you nuts.
> 
> I'm personally waiting for the Super Flower Leadex.




Just hooked up 3 GTX 680s to the PSU at work and no noise and quiet...


----------



## springs113 (Aug 15, 2013)

radrok said:


> Man trust me, this AX1200 unit is almost flawless, it's basically close to Seasonic.



not saying it's not but Seasonic is flawless...have you seen the reviews on each unit it releases.  after each release the reviewers are wondering how are they going to top the current sample that they are reviewing.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey Knight you need to update your system specs.


----------



## radrok (Aug 15, 2013)

springs113 said:


> not saying it's not but Seasonic is flawless...have you seen the reviews on each unit it releases.  after each release the reviewers are wondering how are they going to top the current sample that they are reviewing.



Flawless would mean 100% efficiency and 0% ripple


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 15, 2013)

springs113 said:


> Hey Knight you need to update your system specs.



Updated my computer specs.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 15, 2013)

radrok said:


> Flawless would mean 100% efficiency and 0% ripple



I'm not knocking the PSU I just think he's paying for the digital part of the PSU.  I certainly would take any of the ones mentioned in the pass couple post and if this did score 9.6 from jonnyguru, the one I ordered was 9.7 not Seasonic branded but (oem) so I took the plunge.  The ax1200 is actually a better PSU when compared to the 1200i.  I would take any of those PSU's including the EVGA.  Can't knock any but just like knight's a corsair guy i'm a seasonic.

Seeing that I paid $109 for the v1000... I am a very happy camper.


----------



## radrok (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm actually thinking about going double 520W fanless Seasonic.. lol


----------



## springs113 (Aug 15, 2013)

radrok said:


> I'm actually thinking about going double 520W fanless Seasonic.. lol



 why


----------



## radrok (Aug 15, 2013)

Cause I can't stand fan noises, unless it's a Noctua.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 16, 2013)

radrok said:


> Cause I can't stand fan noises, unless it's a Noctua.



Seasonics man quietest fans used in the business...plus the hybrid mode


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a problem. The PSU works but when I put the 24 pin into my board nothing. When I trip it with a paper clip it works as does everything hooked to the PSU. The board lights up like it is ready to start but nothing.  Any help.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 16, 2013)

something wrong with your board? or something wrong with the power button.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 16, 2013)

springs113 said:


> Seasonics man quietest fans used in the business...plus the hybrid mode



Because they use some of the best fans in their PSUs. Fans made by Sanyo Denki (San Ace). Most other PSU manufactures opt for Yate Loon fans in their PSUs which are either Ball or Sleeve bearing.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 16, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I have a problem. The PSU works but when I put the 24 pin into my board nothing. When I trip it with a paper clip it works as does everything hooked to the PSU. The board lights up like it is ready to start but nothing.  Any help.






de.das.dude said:


> something wrong with your board? or something wrong with the power button.


May not be the board, suffice to say it could definitely be the contact points of the psu and its cables.  Make sure to unplug n re-plug them back in and that they are snug...only downside to modular.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Because they use some of the best fans in their PSUs. Fans made by Sanyo Denki (San Ace). Most other PSU manufactures opt for Yate Loon fans in their PSUs which are either Ball or Sleeve bearing.



For sure...I love that brand.


Look what we have here KNIGHT






clearanceissues
 so I went and bought the 900d  knight, happy  now lol.   No more case purchase for me that is it.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 19, 2013)

No more issues...Lets see what the hype is about now Knight.


----------



## Knight091 (Oct 16, 2013)

Well I had to sale my entire computer to pay off medical bills.....ya.... I am saving up for a AR-15 and going to just use my SLI game laptop to work from for now. This stinks but you have to do what you have to do..... still stinks.... 


The gun..maybe after I get the gun I can take my anger out on a target at the shooting range......I think I see a 100 round chip comming my way...muhahahaha and they say GUN CONTROL is in AMERICA....funny.....

http://www.laruetactical.com/16”-larue-tactical-predatar-556


----------



## springs113 (Oct 17, 2013)

did you at least recoup 85% of your money?


----------



## Knight091 (Dec 5, 2013)

springs113 said:


> No more issues...Lets see what the hype is about now Knight.



What did you think of the case?


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 12, 2015)

Well I am back and going to build a new computer. Sorry I have been away for so long. Moved to St. Louis and also went through a bad divorce so computers and other things kind of fell behind.

The computer will come after I finish saving up for a down payment for a new 2015 Mustang...


----------



## kiddagoat (Aug 12, 2015)

Glad to have you back, and welcome to St. Louis


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 12, 2015)

kiddagoat said:


> Glad to have you back, and welcome to St. Louis



Glad to be here. Just moved to St. Louis. I am a video game artist and I got a job with Flight Safety. I work on flight simulators for the military. I am going to save up 5,000 USD for a down payment for the 2015 Mustang.

I am looking at 34" panels to get. I can't make up my mind...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824025189

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005733

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1&cm_re=samsung_34-_-0JC-0007-00D81-_-Product


----------



## springs113 (Aug 12, 2015)

Knight091 said:


> Glad to be here. Just moved to St. Louis. I am a video game artist and I got a job with Flight Safety. I work on flight simulators for the military. I am going to save up 5,000 USD for a down payment for the 2015 Mustang.
> 
> I am looking at 34" panels to get. I can't make up my mind...
> 
> ...


I would'nt any of those to be frank.  If It's not 4k I don't see the sense and if I'm investing in a 1440p monitor I would go with a 144hz panel.


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 12, 2015)

springs113 said:


> I would'nt any of those to be frank.  If It's not 4k I don't see the sense and if I'm investing in a 1440p monitor I would go with a 144hz panel.


21:9 blows anything 16:9 away as far as immersion and usefulness goes.



Knight091 said:


> Glad to be here. Just moved to St. Louis. I am a video game artist and I got a job with Flight Safety. I work on flight simulators for the military. I am going to save up 5,000 USD for a down payment for the 2015 Mustang.
> 
> I am looking at 34" panels to get. I can't make up my mind...
> 
> ...



The difference between the 2 LGs is just the stand everything else about them is the same. The Samsung is a VA panel so it has better blacks and lower response time but it's a little weaker in color quality


----------



## kiddagoat (Aug 12, 2015)

Also, don't forget we have a Microcenter here locally.  Some of those monitors they might have on display so you can check them out for yourself in person or something very similar to them.  Just depends where you are at in the area.  The Microcenter is in Brentwood. 

I could have swore 4K was 4096 × 2160.... I have a 1440P right now and that was a huge step-up from 1080p for me.

http://www.microcenter.com/site/stores/brentwood.aspx   <--- See if it is feasible to get to from where you are.  It is centrally located in the area.  Usually can get there in about 15-25minutes from the metro area.


----------



## dcf-joe (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't know how much you care for LinusTechTips, but watch the YouTube video in this post.

Here is the Amazon link for one:  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0111MRT90/?tag=tec06d-20

It's an IPS panel, 34 inches, curved, 21:9 aspect ratio, 3440*1440


----------



## Knight091 (Sep 1, 2015)

Computer stuff will have to wait. I have to pay a 2,300 USD new car tax and get plates etc for it. Here is my new 2015 Mustang..

https://goo.gl/photos/fbSDG7eBuAdhZZkt5


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 1, 2015)

The 5 liter would have been the fun option!


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice! I would have bought a smaller panel and got the GT....


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 1, 2015)

I myself own a 2013 Mustang GT and the V8 is so smooth and the sound with aftermarket exhaust is intoxicating!


----------



## Knight091 (Sep 1, 2015)

dcf-joe said:


> The 5 liter would have been the fun option!



True but the money for it was to much and also a huge wast on gas. I also got the premium version. The V4 still out preforms the V6 in every way from HP to gas etc.  The V8 is great but its over kill for what I need. Its also being to American in a way. I do not like to wast money or gas ....


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 1, 2015)

Its an inline 4 cylinder (not "V")... turbo. 

Enjoy the new whip!


----------



## Knight091 (Sep 18, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Its an inline 4 cylinder (not "V")... turbo.
> 
> Enjoy the new whip!




I was talking with a Mustang shop in town and they said with just computer stuff they can give me 40 or more HP. The problem is once you do that the Ford warranty is gone. I would also like to put a larger turbo on it as well. Then new better sounding exhaust and other things. One of my friends has the 2015 GT and just finished putting on a supper charger and he gets near 650HP. Its this supper charger http://www.cjponyparts.com/roush-supercharger-kit-phase-1-627hp-5-0l-2015/p/421823/. It makes the GT sound so mean and bad ass.



dcf-joe said:


> The 5 liter would have been the fun option!



This is fun enough as well saving on gas. Its still better than the V6 with HP and gas. I wanted the V8 but the price was to much as well the gas each month for it. I went from a 2008 Toyota Yaris 4 door to this Mustang....I would say the change is big enough..


I wanted to be flying the ARMY Apache attack helicopter to work every day but they did not let me. I can fly better than I can drive. Just because of other stupid drivers. When I am up in the air if something goes wrong its will be my fault...well most of the time. Like the time I was in Iraq and was shooting bad guys and the 30mm main gun jammed...not my fault so I gave them a hell fire rocket...it did its job...... I do not like when you shoot AK-47 at my attack helicopter........


----------



## Knight091 (Sep 18, 2015)

dcf-joe said:


> I myself own a 2013 Mustang GT and the V8 is so smooth and the sound with aftermarket exhaust is intoxicating!



You can always get this at a later day as well. I have to say the sound of this engine sounds great. Even better once you add a new exhaust etc to it... 

http://www.cjponyparts.com/ford-racing-crate-engine-5-0l-4v-coyote-435hp-mustang/p/M6007M50A/


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 18, 2015)

back on topic children...


----------



## Knight091 (Oct 23, 2015)

dcf-joe said:


> I don't know how much you care for LinusTechTips, but watch the YouTube video in this post.
> 
> Here is the Amazon link for one:  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0111MRT90/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> It's an IPS panel, 34 inches, curved, 21:9 aspect ratio, 3440*1440



Well I did not end up getting the 34" LCD. I did get something I have always wanted. I also will use this more than the 34" as well.  I am a artist and work in the video game biz and also do freelance stuff. I love a program called ZBrush. Its a 3D program that lets you paint the details into anything 3D etc. I always wanted a Wacom Cintiq. You can use a pen and draw right on the screen. So I got a Wacom 24HD. I will post pics after I get it.










http://www.gizmodo.com/5839504/wacom-cintiq-24hd-review-a-digital-artist-heaven-on-earth.com


----------



## dcf-joe (Oct 23, 2015)

I guess it is good that you don't get a curved screen for doing art stuff. The most common complaints about curved monitors are that the lines are not straight lol.

Congratulations on getting what you wanted.


----------



## Knight091 (Oct 23, 2015)

dcf-joe said:


> I guess it is good that you don't get a curved screen for doing art stuff. The most common complaints about curved monitors are that the lines are not straight lol.
> 
> Congratulations on getting what you wanted.


 
That is true about the lines. Here is a post from an artist about a game you or may not have played. The game is ok but I loved the story. The looks I think are still the best looking on the PS4 by far. Here is what ZBrush in the hands of a great artist can do. These are the hi poloy and not what is in game but the in game ones are based off these hi rez ones. SOOOOO much details..... 

http://www.zbrushcentral.com/showthread.php?193491-The-Order-1886-Team-Post

Also a great one for looking real.. 
http://www.zbrushcentral.com/showth...akdown-Pg-7)&p=1080806&viewfull=1#post1080806


----------

